# Save Lambeth Libraries  and the Carnegie Library occupation



## save_r_library (Nov 4, 2015)

Lambeth plans to "decommission" five of our local Libraries. Join the march to save them.

We will be marching from Brixton Library to Tate South Lambeth Library where the Cabinet Member Jane Edbrooke responsible for the proposals will be holding her surgery. As Tate South Lambeth is to be turned into a gym we will be holding a keep fit class at the Library in Jane Edbrooke's honour. Dig out your PE kit and come along!

*The demonstration will start in Windrush Square outside Brixton Library at 10.30am, on Saturday 7 November.*

Please share as widely as possible. The facebook link is below.

March to Save the Libraries | Facebook

Also could anyone on here ask Brixton Blog to advertise this?

Can people start getting this out on Twitter?


----------



## SpamMisery (Nov 4, 2015)

save_r_library said:


> Also could anyone on here ask Brixton Blog to advertise this?



Email contact details here Contact


----------



## Greebo (Nov 4, 2015)

save_r_library said:


> Lambeth plans to "decommission" five of our local Libraries. Join the march to save them.
> 
> We will be marching from Brixton Library to Tate South Lambeth Library where the Cabinet Member Jane Edbrooke responsible for the proposals will be holding her surgery. As Tate South Lambeth is to be turned into a gym we will be holding a keep fit class at the Library in Jane Edbrooke's honour. Dig out your PE kit and come along!
> 
> *The demonstration will start in Windrush Square outside Brixton Library at 10.30am, on Saturday 7 November. *


Have you contacted Brixton Buzz (button at the top of the page) yet?
Gramsci


----------



## Tricky Skills (Nov 4, 2015)

We covered the story last month.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Nov 7, 2015)

Some photos, video and audio from this morning.

Around 600 people made the march - not bad for a miserable South London morning. Cllr Edbrooke stayed inside the building rather than address the crowd. She did make herself available though inside to answer any concerns.


----------



## boohoo (Nov 7, 2015)

Did anyone from urban make it? What a great turnout and so many people with small children braving it in the rain. Good to see people from other campaigns there too.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 7, 2015)

We made placards, but I couldn't brave it in that rain with a temperamental toddler.


----------



## boohoo (Nov 7, 2015)

Biddlybee said:


> We made placards, but I couldn't brave it in that rain with a temperamental toddler.



Chloe was hiding in the buggy. It was very wet. I'm surprised we lasted the whole route! Hopefully the next one will be dry. x


----------



## CH1 (Nov 7, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Did anyone from urban make it? What a great turnout and so many people with small children braving it in the rain. Good to see people from other campaigns there too.


I went along - but only from Brixton to Stockwell. Seemed a very good turnout considering it was quite rainy - though almost tropically warm rain fortunately.

I collected some eccentric flyers not strictly related to the issue in hand. It reminded me of the good old days really when demos in Lambeth were genteel weekly affairs.


----------



## boohoo (Nov 8, 2015)

CH1 said:


> I went along - but only from Brixton to Stockwell. Seemed a very good turnout considering it was quite rainy - though almost tropically warm rain fortunately.
> 
> I collected some eccentric flyers not strictly related to the issue in hand. It reminded me of the good old days really when demos in Lambeth were genteel weekly affairs.



Sorry to have missed you! it was lots of umbrellas and anoraks, banners and placards mixed with rain to create low visiability! 

Yes, i got a batch of leaflets that got soaked and ended up in the bin.  

Will you be going to the demo on Tuesday?


----------



## Ms T (Nov 8, 2015)

That sign on the greyhound is genius!


----------



## CH1 (Nov 8, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Sorry to have missed you! it was lots of umbrellas and anoraks, banners and placards mixed with rain to create low visiability!
> Yes, i got a batch of leaflets that got soaked and ended up in the bin.
> Will you be going to the demo on Tuesday?


Can't I'm afraid - I had already booked onto this Shostakovich lecture at the Russian archive place in Brixton Road
*Tuesday 10 November, 19.00
Illustrated Lecture: Dr Lidia Ader on How to Become a Genius? The Case of Dmitri Shostakovich*


----------



## Tropi (Nov 11, 2015)

Lambeth library campaigners convince Scrutiny Committee to make recommendations to Lambeth Council Cabinet over book-ish gyms
People were not happy at all with the Committee's decision.


----------



## Tropi (Nov 17, 2015)

Lobby the council meeting. Please, come and be counted!


----------



## Tropi (Nov 20, 2015)

I went to the meeting on Wednesday but wasn't allowed in. The kind lady at the door told us: 'all the seats are taken and I don't want anybody standing up.' I thanked her for looking after my knees. A fellow that was also outside and is against the garden bridge money drain project was distributing this poster:


----------



## CH1 (Jan 6, 2016)

How are things now?

I note from City AM that Ladybird books are back in fashion. Maybe the libraries need to purchase a couple of locally relevant titles?


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2016)

This Weds






Save Lambeth Libraries Lobby of Lambeth Council, 7pm 27th Jan


----------



## Tropi (Jan 26, 2016)

I can't make it on Wed but I hope the councilors get the message before people have to shout 'shame on you!'


----------



## CH1 (Jan 27, 2016)

Sorry not to have been to the council meeting - but I did happen to switch on the London Live (channel 8) news about 6.35 pm and Laura Swaffield of Save Lambeth Libraries was giving an excellent interview outside the school where the meeting was due to happen.

According to the TV reporter no councillor was willing to come on and give the official line. These Co=op Labour councillors are a spineless lot aren't they. I feel tempted to dip into my newly discovered volume called "Economic Problems of Socialism in the USSR" by JV Stalin. Must be the real business as each mention of the name of Stalin is printed in RED a bit like a Schofield Bible - for those of a fundamentalist disposition.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 3, 2016)

Save Lambeth Libraries have some suggested reading: It’s not just David Cameron who has no idea how deep his cuts go: It's also the people behind the decisions to close libraries

Buried in the article more than half way through is a suggestion that Jane Edbrooke formerly worked for the private healthcare organisation Nuffield, which came to a convenient arrangement with Greenwich Leisure regarding managing gyms.

I don't think Unison are suggesting that Cllr (Ms at the time) Edbrooke was responsible for this tie-up between her private hospital and fitness centre employer and Greenwich Leisure in 2011.

Just that if you move in the environment of private healthcare, and see strategic advantages in your employer becoming allied to Greenwhich Leisure, what could be more natural than to apply the same principles to Lambeth?

After all it is well know that Lambeth Labour has been captured by the privatising hipster loving property investing set. How awfully jolly hockey sticks to get round the library "problem" with the help of one's old business associate?


----------



## CH1 (Feb 3, 2016)

Its getting personal


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2016)

Meeting tonight:






Save Lambeth’s Libraries – public meeting tonight at Brixton Library, Windrush Square, 4th Feb


----------



## Tropi (Feb 8, 2016)

Keep public spaces public!
For many library visitors, I'm the only person they've talked to all day


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2016)

Much respect to these two ladies. 






Brixton Buzz salutes the ladies of the Brixton Library picket line!


----------



## Tropi (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks Mr Rylance
Mark Rylance supports Save Our Libraries campaign - Brixton Blog


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2016)

My friend wrote this: 



> Once upon a time someone had the idea to communicate by drawing something on a cave wall. Possibly with their own shit. Once upon another time someone had the idea to make a book. I doubt it was a very good book, but it was a bloody good idea. The someone who had the idea to put a load of those books into a building and make it free to visit and browse for all their friends and enemies. I'd like to shake that someone by the hand. I might even kiss them. That was a fucking beautiful idea, the kind of idea that makes me proud to be a human. That is the kind of idea that separates us from factory farmed meat, whose sole existence is to put fat on the bones of the ruling classes' future grandchildren. We should be setting ourselves on fire in protest of library closures.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 28, 2016)

Defend the 10 | Campaigning for Lambeth’s Libraries


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2016)

I posted this a couple of days ago: 






Save Our Libraries: mass rally planned for Windrush Square, Brixton Sat March 5th


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2016)

Plugged again 






Lambeth Library campaigners leaflet Brixton ahead of of mass rally on 5th March


----------



## LeslieB (Mar 2, 2016)

.....


----------



## bimble (Mar 4, 2016)

(it's tomorrow morning)


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 5, 2016)

Really good turnout despite the weather 

One of the speakers said that council had rejected a funded proposal to keep the libraries open yesterday. Anyone know any more about that?


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2016)

Photos:

















Photos: large crowds gather in Brixton for Save Our Libraries rally and march


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 5, 2016)

brixtonblade said:


> Really good turnout despite the weather
> 
> One of the speakers said that council had rejected a funded proposal to keep the libraries open yesterday. Anyone know any more about that?



From Brixton Buzz piece:



> It will be the rejection of the Barnes proposal that will anger most library campaigners in Lambeth. This was the work of Susanna Barnes, the much-respected Head of the Library Service in Lambeth.
> 
> Cllr Edbrooke has dismissed this proposal, stating:
> 
> ...


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 5, 2016)

Good turnout. The weather was ok for the march. Someone up there supports the library campaign.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 5, 2016)

Few colourful banners:


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2016)

Meeting this Thursday Don’t Steal Our Libraries: Public Meeting at Brixton Tate Library, Thursday 10th March


----------



## Winot (Mar 16, 2016)

Powerful attack on the library plan:

Carnegie Library – the issues - Brixton Blog

I hadn't appreciated that the library is going to be unstaffed. That seems a bigger issue to me than the gym idea.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2016)

Candlelight vigil tomorrow. Anyone going?






Friends of Carnegie Library to hold candlelight vigil on evening of library closure, 31st March


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 30, 2016)

editor said:


> Candlelight vigil tomorrow. Anyone going?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Going to try but depends if a fluey child recovers.

Makes me so angry - such a daft idea.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 31, 2016)

For the record - Libraries campaigner Cathy got a brief spot on the local news yesterday (1m18s in: BBC London News, 30/03/2016)
The occasion was a Sadiq Khan mayoral campaign meeting at "Brixton Base" - the community centre in Talma Road.


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2016)

Great turn out. Cops have just been called.

Photos here - 


























In photos – Carnegie Library Occupation, Thurs 31st March 2016


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 31, 2016)

editor said:


> Great turn out. Cops have just been called.
> 
> Photos here -
> 
> ...



Who called the OB?


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Who called the OB?


No idea as I'd left, but it's not surprising given that the place was supposed to have officially closed at 6pm.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Mar 31, 2016)

They're holding the fort!


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2016)

Look at this beautiful set of photos of library users:











More here: 

Exclusive stunning photo portraits – Carnegie Library users explain why they love the library


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 31, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Who called the OB?



Coincidently I was at Brixton Neighbourhood Forum meeting tonight. Brixton high up cop turned up to speak. Interesting discussion about policing.

Said that it was the Council that called the police over the Carnegie occupation.

We were discussing the difference between straightforward policing ( theft etc) and keeping "public order". This was live example of the situation that police find themselves. A political dispute rather than a criminal one. 

I did say to him with what is happening in London ( increasing divide between rich and poor , the Tory cuts hitting the less well off bigtime) that social conflict is liable to increase.


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2016)

As of 2.51am, the library was still occupied by around 80 campaigners. 

Much respect due.


----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 1, 2016)

editor said:


> Look at this beautiful set of photos of library users:
> 
> Exclusive stunning photo portraits – Carnegie Library users explain why they love the library



Blimey! My brother is the photographer. I'm glad he's getting involved.


----------



## andrewdroid (Apr 1, 2016)

more from last night Carnegie Library


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2016)

ohmyliver said:


> Blimey! My brother is the photographer. I'm glad he's getting involved.


Oh really?! He was a really nice chap and he's a brilliant photographer.


----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 1, 2016)

Yup, I've known him all his life (he's 12 years younger than me),  I'd mostly agree with you.


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2016)

Occupation continues: 
Occupation of Lambeth’s Carnegie Library continues into second day


----------



## Fingers (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Fingers (Apr 2, 2016)

editor Could you give the above a retweet from Buzz please.  Ta


----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 2, 2016)

Do they need things like food?


----------



## Fingers (Apr 2, 2016)

ohmyliver said:


> Do they need things like food?



Yes food and drinks would be most appreciated.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 2, 2016)

ohmyliver said:


> Do they need things like food?


Good question.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 2, 2016)

They put a request on twitter for soap, toothpaste, etc. @Defendtheten seems to be the main account.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Apr 2, 2016)

Tonnes of people outside just now, fair brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2016)

Lizzy Mac said:


> Tonnes of people outside just now, fair brought a tear to my eye.


I was there too grabbing some photos. I'll post them after I've had my dinner!


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2016)

They need fresh coffee, ketchup and fruit juice right now.


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2016)

In photos: Carnegie Library Occupation, Day 3. Campaigners defiant but supplies requested


----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 2, 2016)

We're just on the way back, my 3 year old quite enjoyed giving the toothpaste etc, I enjoyed her getting cross at her dinosaur umberella for not staying upright properly less. Still, start em early. ..


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 2, 2016)

What's the best place to get updates on what supplies are needed?

Will try and get along tomorrow if they need anything.


----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 2, 2016)

Ask at Defend The Ten (@defendtheten) on Twitter


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 2, 2016)

ohmyliver said:


> Ask at Defend The Ten (@defendtheten) on Twitter



Thanks....i think I might have an old twitter account...


----------



## footballerslegs (Apr 2, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> What's the best place to get updates on what supplies are needed?
> 
> Will try and get along tomorrow if they need anything.



During the rally today they said they were mostly good for food (although please don't take my word for that) but they would like musicians, their instruments and candles for the candlelit vigils planned for 7pm each night. I will head down at some point tomorrow so if anything else comes up I'll add a post then.

Great pictures in the buzz article and great to have the DH crowd bringing new energy as it started to drizzle.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 2, 2016)

Got email saying there will be a bike cavalcade from the library at 12.30


----------



## brixtonblade (Apr 3, 2016)

Charming comments from Matthew Bennett on their twitter.  

He's unbelievable.


----------



## squidlet1 (Apr 3, 2016)

brixtonblade said:


> Charming comments from Matthew Bennett on their twitter.
> 
> He's unbelievable.



He accused occupiers of having a jolly while there were 5000 homeless households in TA.  Apart from being irrelevant,  its a bit ironic that the local Labour PArty is tomorrow night having its Constituency GAla Dinner tomorrow (4 April) evening,  tickets priced at £49.20,  free drinks on arrival.  I don't think that money is going to help the homeless - into the election coffers.  If anyone feels like showing some support for our wonderful coundillors and ruling party, the dinner is 7.00 for 7.30,  Olivettis Restarant, 17 Lordship Lane


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 3, 2016)

squidlet1 said:


> He accused occupiers of having a jolly while there were 5000 homeless households in TA.  Apart from being irrelevant,  its a bit ironic that the local Labour PArty is tomorrow night having its Constituency GAla Dinner tomorrow (4 April) evening,  tickets priced at £49.20,  free drinks on arrival.  I don't think that money is going to help the homeless - into the election coffers.  If anyone feels like showing some support for our wonderful coundillors and ruling party, the dinner is 7.00 for 7.30,  Olivettis Restarant, 17 Lordship Lane


Has anyone asked him if he's going on Twitter?


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 3, 2016)

Took some food up today. 

Here are some of the photos. There was a good atmosphere. Children singing and a lot of people driving by honking horns in support.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 3, 2016)

Some home made posters/ banners:


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 3, 2016)

Quite apart from the travesty that the whole thing is - what a massive logistical cock up.  Shutting the library, in the middle of the school  Easter holidays.  If they go in with an injunction tomorrow and try to evict people - who will be they be evicting?  People with babies, older people - probably many retired.  Mothers/fathers with children.  There are a fair few school age children in there - who don't need to be at school for these two weeks.  Couple that with pictures of babies behind bars clutching them from inside - all this must be a huge embarrassment to Lambeth.  Topped by snide and nasty tweets from their own councillors.  Shame on them and massive kudos to all the protesters.


----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 3, 2016)

It does seem jaw droppingly stupid.  The original proposal, and the response.  Especially as Herne Hill is full of journos and luvvies.  I might go up there with my daughter tomorrow.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 3, 2016)

ohmyliver said:


> It does seem jaw droppingly stupid.  The original proposal, and the response.  Especially as Herne Hill is full of journos and luvvies.  I might go up there with my daughter tomorrow.



Occupation made it to the BBC London news (10.25pm) tonight.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 3, 2016)

Is there a way of knowing what they need most tomorrow?


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 3, 2016)

Meant to put this up. Latest poster at Carnegie today:


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 3, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> Is there a way of knowing what they need most tomorrow?



Ask at Defend The Ten (@defendtheten) on Twitter

I just guessed. They were happy with what I brought. Orange juice, real coffee, biscuits.


----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 3, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> Is there a way of knowing what they need most tomorrow?


tweet 'em at Defend The Ten (@defendtheten) on Twitter


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 3, 2016)

I saw the twitter thing earlier but I don't know Twitter - I have an account but no clue really.

eta - I'll give it a go... 

eta again - I think I've done it but not sure how I'll see a reply.


----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 3, 2016)

We brought home made flapjacks, orange juice, ginger beer, fresh fruit (which they didn't want), toothpaste and soap.  The latter we got on the way after reading this thread.  

I'll tweet before we leave tomorrow, and post their response here.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 3, 2016)

ohmyliver said:


> We brought home made flapjacks, orange juice, ginger beer, fresh fruit (which they didn't want), toothpaste and soap.  The latter we got on the way after reading this thread.
> 
> I'll tweet before we leave tomorrow, and post their response here.



ok thanks.  I may be there before you - if we go it will be in the morning.  So I might just go and ask them and then go shopping based on that.  I hope they still have lots of supporters tomorrow.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 3, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> I saw the twitter thing earlier but I don't know Twitter - I have an account but no clue really.
> 
> eta - I'll give it a go...
> 
> eta again - I think I've done it but not sure how I'll see a reply.


you'll get a notification


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 4, 2016)

Fuck twitter....

If anyone gets an update on required supplies, can you post them please. I'm coming through Herne Hill later and can pop some stuff in....


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Fuck twitter....
> 
> If anyone gets an update on required supplies, can you post them please. I'm coming through Herne Hill later and can pop some stuff in....


I've asked them to send me updates on what's needed and will report here.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 4, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Has anyone asked him if he's going on Twitter?


I asked him. No reply of course.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 4, 2016)

editor said:


> I've asked them to send me updates on what's needed and will report here.



Ta


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 4, 2016)

They've just said they could do with people coming to support more than food


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2016)

Here their responses:


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 4, 2016)

I went down earlier and I was there for only about 20 minutes but in that time there was a stream of people coming to see if they needed anything - they were suggesting that donations go to the food bank for now but appreciate people still coming anyway, as they do sometimes need stuff.  A guy turned up with a big box of crisps and chocolate fingers...  They said that Lambeth were going to court this morning at 11am and that they reckoned, that rather than an injunction they'd seek another course of action (the name of which I'd forgotten) which could take a further 3 days to come to fruition.

There are fewer of them now as some had to go to work but they seemed really buoyant and pleased with the support they had received.  They were keen that everyone carry forth the support and activism to other things going on this week such as the junior doctor's strike etc.

I'd say it's going to be an interesting summer.


----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks all for the updates.   I think Editor has been doing great stuff with Brixtonblog to highlight the surrounding issues  as well.

I did tweet asking what they wanted earlier, but they gave a list of things like an end to austerity, all not really deliverable by an excited 3 year old.   

I would have posted earlier but have been busy doing tech support for my mum.  I'm going to have to pop up to West London later but hope to drop in for 15-20 mins to show support either on the way back or there.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 4, 2016)

I don't know if anyone else is listening to the debate on LBC about all this - it's great.  HUGE support for the campaign from all quarters!


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 4, 2016)

ah it seems they have just had an injunction served (according to Twitter which I now appear to be able to read but not actively participate in @self)


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> ah it seems they have just had an injunction served (according to Twitter which I now appear to be able to read but not actively participate in @self)


I've just been to visit them:

















Lambeth issues possession order as Carnegie Library campaigners stand firm


----------



## brixtonblade (Apr 4, 2016)

Does the fact that they say it's not a squat invalidate the notice of possession somehow?


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2016)

Some interesting legal stuff here:
http://www.landmarkchambers.co.uk/userfiles/documents/resources/DF-Protest.pdf


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 5, 2016)

brixtonblade said:


> Does the fact that they say it's not a squat invalidate the notice of possession somehow?



No. But they need to put witness statement in and attend the court if they want to have there say in court.

Also if Council granted possession will not look good if they send in bailiffs.

As for costs. Lambeth are unlikely to try to get them off protesters as its bad publicity for them.

A lot depends on what kind of Judge they get.


----------



## mihaly (Apr 5, 2016)

If the occupiers did not enter as trespassers- but simply stayed when they were meant to leave then the IPO should fail.
For an IPO - as opposed to an ordinary possession order - to succeed then they have to have entered as trespassers, not simply remained as trespassers  (albeit trespassers who have paid for the building for years). The point of an IPO is that it is harsh- you get evicted first then you get to defend the case a month later- so the case has to be very clear cut. Also the applicant- in this case the council- needs to have an immediate right to possession of the whole of the property claimed and I am not sure thats the case here- aren't there other users subletting/there with permission other than the people who just want to borrow books ?  So a judge with half a brain reading a sensible defence should throw this out.
That said, Advisory Service for Squatters have a story about an IPO being granted for the whole of Shoreditch goodsyard so it is clearly down to the judge on the day. I could not see anything about IPOs on the ASS website but they are the people to talk to if any of the occupiers need the advice. And they are at Advisory Service for Squatters | Legal & practical advice for squatters and other homeless people


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2016)

This is how important libraries are: this was the scene upstairs at the Brixton Tate Library twenty minutes ago.


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2016)

Added this comparison with the closed Minet library:






Opinion: Lambeth council – THIS is why libraries are important


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 5, 2016)

editor said:


> Added this comparison with the closed Minet library:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good piece. 

In one of the Council reports on the libraries even the Council said there was an equality issue with closing the Minet. The "Equalities Impact Assessment" which the Council do when they are altering services said that Minet is in an area classified as "deprived". Its right by the Loughborough Estate. So closing this library will mean, as you point out, that the nearest one is the Tate.

One of the library staff, at a meeting I attended, said the Tate is heavily used by students. There is a need for study space for many students with the free wifi. 

His point being there is a high demand for library services.


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Good piece.


I wonder if any of the Myatts Fields students may be put off venturing into central Brixton because of the 'postcode wars' violence?


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 5, 2016)

editor said:


> I wonder if any of the Myatts Fields students may be put off venturing into central Brixton because of the 'postcode wars' violence?



From what Ive heard up in LJ that could be possibly be an issue.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 5, 2016)

Any time I've gone to the Tate library to study it's been full or nearly full. I've often not gotten a space. They haven't room to absorb another library's worth of students.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 5, 2016)

Cllr Hopkins has now been handed the libraries portfolio.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 5, 2016)

Read this just now. Statement from the occupiers of the Carnegie re GLL

Carnegie Library occupation enters Day 6 as campaigners raise questions about the Lambeth/GLL gym connection

Its not just the gym. Its also the "Cultural Trust" that GLL and Lambeth are talking about setting up.

I am on the Brixton Rec Users Group committee. We were having regular quarterly meetings with Cllr Edbrooke and officers. After the last one where committee asked a lot of questions about the library/ gyms and the proposed Trust Cllr Edbrooke decided these meetings were no longer necessary. As one can see from the minutes it got rather heated discussion when BRUG kept on asking about the gym/libraries and the Trust.

Council is diverting money from Rec to set up the library/ gyms. Rec makes a profit ( they call it surplus) for the Council.

BRUG committee record of meeting here for more info. ( Council refused to minute meetings so we did). The relevant bit is last two pages. Took a lot of questioning to get Council officers to say money is being diverted from Rec to set up the library/ gyms. At first they said no then after further questioning said yes. No one was consulted on the library/gyms as it was not part of the original Culture2020 proposal.

Gyms are profitable in London but there are many providers competing with each other. The advantage that GLL has as a business is that it works with local authorities. The responsibility for the upkeep of buildings is the Councils. That is the infrastructure costs to GLL are minimal. This gives it a competitive advantage over private providers. The gym/libraries give it more Council assets under its control. Its business expansion scheme for them. At the meeting the Council did say GLL are waiving some of the management fee they get from the Council to get the library buildings.

The GLL/ Better staff and management at the Rec are good and are not to be blamed for GLLs library/ gyms. Major decisions are taken at a higher level. IMO GLL is operating more like a private business rather than a social enterprise.

The BRUG newsletter here

Now BRUG has no longer quarterly meetings its no longer possible to question further on this issue. One could be forgiven for thinking thats why Cllr Edbrooke decided to end them.


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2016)

Big march on Saturday:






Library campaigners to march from occupied Carnegie Library to Brixton, Sat 9th April


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 6, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Good piece.
> 
> In one of the Council reports on the libraries even the Council said there was an equality issue with closing the Minet. The "Equalities Impact Assessment" which the Council do when they are altering services said that Minet is in an area classified as "deprived". Its right by the Loughborough Estate. So closing this library will mean, as you point out, that the nearest one is the Tate.
> 
> ...



Ever read right the way through an EIA? Essentially they're meaningless for the locals. They're merely an exercise in managerialism for the local authority. Before the cabinet meeting I re-read the one for the Cressingham "regeneration". No commitments, no policy, no budgets, just "this might happen, but it can't be helped". 
They miss the point of actually predicting impacts and preventing or ameliorating them although that isn't really surprising when many appear to be written from behind a desk, with very little data being consulted.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 6, 2016)

I am reading John Agard's wonderful Book,  a children's history of the book, and found this quotation from Andrew Carnegie who founded this and many other libraries:
"It was from my own early experience that I decided there was no use to which money could be applied to boys and girls who have good within them and ability and ambition to develop it, as the founding of a public library".


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 6, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Ever read right the way through an EIA? Essentially they're meaningless for the locals. They're merely an exercise in managerialism for the local authority. Before the cabinet meeting I re-read the one for the Cressingham "regeneration". No commitments, no policy, no budgets, just "this might happen, but it can't be helped".
> They miss the point of actually predicting impacts and preventing or ameliorating them although that isn't really surprising when many appear to be written from behind a desk, with very little data being consulted.



Here in Cardiff I read a recent EIA about the demolition of the Victoria Park Pool (now gone, criminally) that listed lots of people who would need to be consulted. None of it actually happened. They're completely useless.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 6, 2016)

Plumdaff said:


> Here in Cardiff I read a recent EIA about the demolition of the Victoria Park Pool (now gone, criminally) that listed lots of people who would need to be consulted. None of it actually happened. They're completely useless.



Quite. Box-ticking exercises so that the bureaucrats can show that they've considered various factors.

The one I mentioned talked about the effects of demolishing our homes, on our larger-than-average vulnerable population (more senior citizens and disabled people than most other estates in Lambeth), but hadn't bothered to analyse beyond that, even though it's supposed to. I mentioned this at a council "Cabinet" meeting, and the councillors didn't appear to have a fucking clue regarding the statutory requirements, let alone that tailored solutions might be necessary. These suckers, *and* the council officers, have been trumpeting that new units built to replace our homes, will be Part M -compliant -  minimally disability-compliant - when that's been a legal requirement for 3 decades!


----------



## Vintage Auntie (Apr 6, 2016)

Can you share this amongst friends please everyone..any musicians or singers please feel free to pop down and entertain the people inside and out..continued support from everyone is what's needed as they go into day 7 tomorrow and don't forget the march on Saturday leaving from Carnegie at 12 noon #defendtheten


----------



## Jangleballix (Apr 6, 2016)

Vintage Auntie said:


> Can you share this amongst friends please everyone..any musicians or singers please feel free to pop down and entertain the people inside and out..continued support from everyone is what's needed as they go into day 7 tomorrow and don't forget the march on Saturday leaving from Carnegie at 12 noon #defendtheten


Liked this afternoon's saxophonist.


----------



## Vintage Auntie (Apr 8, 2016)

Please let everyone know that the march starts at 12 noon tomorrow from the Carnegie Library Herne Hill Road..Please come and show support for the libraries and their staff.and all the people who use them every day.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2016)

Vintage Auntie said:


> Please let everyone know that the march starts at 12 noon tomorrow from the Carnegie Library Herne Hill Road..Please come and show support for the libraries and their staff.and all the people who use them every day.


i'm going. anyone else?


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Apr 8, 2016)

One Lambeth security guard and one local bobby on duty just now.  Both were glued to their phones.  Great use of my council tax.


----------



## Vintage Auntie (Apr 8, 2016)

They have 3 security guards inside most of the time..but they have been fed well...the people inside have seen to that.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 8, 2016)

Just received this piece of shit in my e-mail. How fucking desperate are they getting? 

*********************************​ 



Dear Mr Panda -- 
Today I’ve written an open letter on Lambeth libraries to lay out the facts about what is happening. I understand that there is a lot of strong feeling about this issue but this has often not been helpful in presenting the facts.

We are keeping ten libraries in Lambeth; exactly the same number that we have now. The two libraries that closed temporarily last week at Carnegie and Minet will reopen in early 2017. They will both continue to have books, study space and computers, will stay free to use and will be open for almost double the current opening hours. I know there have been some concerns due to claims by campaigners so I wanted to reassure you that they will still be open to children and staff will be provided on a part-time rotating basis. 

While I understand that some of those involved in the Carnegie library occupation may not support this, we have worked hard to protect services from Tory cuts and keep these buildings open for the public. In Carnegie, we are using the unoccupied basement for the gym, so the existing space remains for community use, including the library service.

I believe this is a strong offer for our libraries, in difficult financial circumstances. We are protecting six of our most-used town centre libraries exactly as they are. In the last few years, we’ve built a new library in Clapham and refurbished Streatham and Brixton. And in the next few years, we’ll deliver a new library in West Norwood and a new library for North Lambeth.

This is part of our continued commitment to delivering the services our residents rely on, despite Tory cuts. Yesterday, research from the party showed that Lambeth will have lost £465 per household by 2020. Astonishingly, David Cameron’s West Oxfordshire has lost just £17 per household. We should be united as a party in condemning this unfair attack on local government and focusing on opposing the Tories who are responsible for it.

Best wishes,

*Lib Peck*

*Leader of Lambeth Labour Group*

P.s The best way to oppose the Tories to help Sadiq Khan win in London next month. There are campaign sessions taking place every day now: find your local one here!

*********************************​
Peck should be ashamed of herself.


----------



## brixtonblade (Apr 8, 2016)

She can just fuck off.  I'm getting really pissed off with their shit.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 8, 2016)

brixtonblade said:


> She can just fuck off.  I'm getting really pissed off with their shit.



Quite.
If they weren't spending millions per year on consultants, setting aside £25 million to tear down estates, and (contrary to their claims otherwise) borrowing money to build their Nu Town Hall, the library service would be safe. In fact it'd cost so little to maintain the service in comparison to what'll supposedly get saved with this farcical partnership with GLL, that it's hardly surprising that a majority of Lambeth residents who give a shit, are convinced that officers and councillors are getting some _baksheesh_ on this.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 8, 2016)

got channel 4 news on the '+1' channel (just after 2000, Friday) - report coming later in the prog - says something about 'facing eviction within the next 24 hours'


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 8, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> got channel 4 news on the '+1' channel (just after 2000, Friday) - report coming later in the prog - says something about 'facing eviction within the next 24 hours'



Yeah, iirc eviction is scheduled for tomorrow.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 8, 2016)

We called in again today (just as the BBC were doing their report run-through) and they were served their eviction notice today and given 24 hours to leave.  I asked if they were planning on just leaving peacefully and they said "well come here tomorrow at 11:30am for the march" and gave me some leaflets to hand out.  very sadly we can't be there but I hope that as many people as possible will go.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Apr 8, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Just received this piece of shit in my e-mail. How fucking desperate are they getting?
> 
> *********************************​
> 
> ...


The library is very close to my flat and we had a printed leaflet through the door during the week that was pretty similar.  More wasted money.


----------



## SpamMisery (Apr 8, 2016)

How much library space is being lost if the gym element is going in the disused basement?


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2016)

Library campaigners leaflet Brixton tube ahead of Saturday’s big march from Carnegie Library


----------



## leanderman (Apr 9, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> How much library space is being lost if the gym element is going in the disused basement?



None. The main argument is the loss of librarians.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2016)

leanderman said:


> None. The main argument is the loss of librarians.


is it keeping its entire collection?


----------



## footballerslegs (Apr 9, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> is it keeping its entire collection?



I don't think that's clear from plans so far. Lambeth say they will release floor plans next week (so furiously working on them now I expect).

I think another issue (as well as it being a library with no librarians) is the lack of clarity around the GLL element, not to mention whether there's planning permission to convert the basement. The greater cynics are worried that the scheme is badly thought through/set up to fail, therefore potentially justifying redevelopment as flats in a few years time. The Defend the Ten website (set up by the occupiers) is pretty clear on all the angles of concern.

We'll be on the march today.


----------



## SpamMisery (Apr 9, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> is it keeping its entire collection?



Lambeth's website says it will.

"Carnegie Library will re-open in early 2017 as a Healthy Living Centre with a refurbished neighbourhood library, new computers, the same book stock and study space. It will also be open for longer hours".


----------



## boohoo (Apr 9, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> Lambeth's website says it will.
> 
> "Carnegie Library will re-open in early 2017 as a Healthy Living Centre with a refurbished neighbourhood library, new computers, the same book stock and study space. It will also be open for longer hours".



I don't know how a space of the same library size would function without librarians. Like an office with lots of senior staff and no admin, IT or facilities staff.  The libraries are really busy and there are some odd characters around - one of the librarian was getting a stream of abuse from some guy. How will that be GLL responsibility to deal with that. How will they offer the scope of service that libraries currently offer?

GLL staff get crap wages. When my daughter bumped her head at soft play in Streatham leisure centre, the staff in charge didn't know what to do and for a space with an ice skating rink, they didn't have a cold compress. Their recommendation was get some toilet paper, wet it and hold it to her head. 

Since I was a kid about four libraries have closed - Streatham Park, Clapham Park, Jeffries Road, St Martins. Current plans will hugely reduce services across the borough.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 9, 2016)

Anyone going on the march today?


----------



## brixtonblade (Apr 9, 2016)

Yeah, heading up soon


----------



## MissL (Apr 9, 2016)

Won't be able to march but heading up to Carnegie Library now so show some support before they head off. It's so easy to let these things pass without doing anything. I think the occupation is fucking awesome and I'm 100% behind it.


----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 9, 2016)

We're hoping to head up soon.  Although subject to the vaguries of a 3 year old who isn't dressed yet.

Does anyone know the path of the march?


----------



## brixtonblade (Apr 9, 2016)

ohmyliver said:


> We're hoping to head up soon.  Although subject to the vaguries of a 3 year old who isn't dressed yet.
> 
> Does anyone know the path of the march?


I bribed my 2 year old with oranges


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 9, 2016)

Speeches then minet then windrush.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2016)

Great turn out!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 9, 2016)

This is the politest protest I've been on, we're even stopping for traffic.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 9, 2016)

boohoo said:


> I don't know how a space of the same library size would function without librarians. Like an office with lots of senior staff and no admin, IT or facilities staff.  The libraries are really busy and there are some odd characters around - one of the librarian was getting a stream of abuse from some guy. How will that be GLL responsibility to deal with that. How will they offer the scope of service that libraries currently offer?
> 
> GLL staff get crap wages. When my daughter bumped her head at soft play in Streatham leisure centre, the staff in charge didn't know what to do and for a space with an ice skating rink, they didn't have a cold compress. Their recommendation was get some toilet paper, wet it and hold it to her head.
> 
> Since I was a kid about four libraries have closed - Streatham Park, Clapham Park, Jeffries Road, St Martins. Current plans will hugely reduce services across the borough.



And the justification for it all is lack of money. That justification *might* make sense if the libraries service cost a lot to maintain, and if the council weren't spunking £25 million from their reserves to ensure their "regeneration" programme goes ahead; if they weren't borrowing to pay for the Nu Town Hall; if they weren't pissing millions of pounds up the wall every year on consultants. As it is, the justification makes no sense.

What really peeves me is the reasons given for inaction/lack of resistance to central government _diktat_ on the part of councillors and officers: They won't set an illegal budget - i.e. they won't borrow or otherwise raise money - because it would mean spending their reserves on services, and it might mean central government sending in an oversight team to manage the borough. In other words, this is partly about public sector and political careers.


----------



## MissL (Apr 9, 2016)

Got a few goosebumps when they walked out of the library to all those cheers


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2016)

Photos: 


























Photos: Carnegie Library campaigners march to Brixton Windrush Square


----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 9, 2016)

So what happens next.


----------



## Rfurr (Apr 9, 2016)

Looking at the Carnegie, where there is considerable space, will some councillor, officer, librarian, or other informed person, please tell me why we are PAYING GLL to put a gym in it, when that space could be used as a source of revenue to fund the library by being rented out as office space to charities or voluntary organisations, a GP's surgery or similar. Were there a demand for a gym, gyms make money, and a private provider would have opened one already.


----------



## 50yrsInBrixton (Apr 10, 2016)

I want libraries, I want a learning space; not for profit. So I support this.


----------



## Rfurr (Apr 10, 2016)

Just picked up on an interesting blog from 2011 - 12, when GLL were taking over leisure services in Greenwich. Readers may find its content informative -
Greenwich Libraries takeover – GLL boss speaks out


----------



## Rfurr (Apr 10, 2016)

The impetus created by the occupation of the Carnegie must not be allowed to die. Councillors and officers rely on the fact that only the little people - those living in social housing, the poor, the old, the disabled, the unemployed - really give a damn about what they do, and that such people (unless backed by the Unions) can quite simply be ignored, as they have neither the stomach nor the endurance for the fight, nor the skill, nor financial resources to sustain it. So, the logic is, ignore the silly bastards, and given time they will stop whining! You can manipulate them with impunity and tell them anything that comes into your head. Should they take you to court, the council has deep pockets and can fight them to a standstill, and, in the end, it will be they who are obliged to pay for everything!
As to manipulation - _Why were protestors permitted to occupy the Carnegie?_
Councillors and officers cannot have been unaware that this would occur, yet no additional security was put in place.
The answer must surely be that _they wanted this to happen to wrong foot protesters, so that they could be portrayed as rabid red Corbynites._
Happily this weapon misfired - spectacularly, as not only did the protestors attract the support of decent middle class opinion, but in the end one
honest councillor came out openly against the proposed reduction of library facilities.
The battle must continue to be fought every step of the way by residents and Union members.
Forget those useless Labour councillors, who have shunned discussion with their constituents and locked themselves in their offices, firing off irrelevant and uninformed letters containing insulting pictures of yawning cats and similar rubbish!


----------



## Rfurr (Apr 10, 2016)

The impetus created by the occupation of the Carnegie must not be allowed to die. Councillors and officers rely on the fact that only the little people - those living in social housing, the poor, the old, the disabled, the unemployed - really give a damn about what they do, and that such people (unless backed by the Unions) can quite simply be ignored, as they have neither the stomach nor the endurance for the fight, nor the skill, nor financial resources to sustain it. So, the logic is, ignore the silly bastards, and given time they will stop whining! You can manipulate them with impunity and tell them anything that comes into your head. Should they take you to court, the council has deep pockets and can fight them to a standstill, and, in the end, it will be they who are obliged to pay for everything!
As to manipulation - _Why were protestors permitted to occupy the Carnegie?_
Councillors and officers cannot have been unaware that this would occur, yet no additional security was put in place.
The answer must surely be that _they wanted this to happen to wrong foot protesters, so that they could be portrayed as rabid red Corbynites._
Happily this weapon misfired - spectacularly, as not only did the protestors attract the support of decent middle class opinion, but in the end one
honest councillor came out openly against the proposed reduction of library facilities.
The battle must continue to be fought every step of the way by residents and Union members.
Forget those useless Labour councillors, who have shunned discussion with their constituents and locked themselves in their offices, firing off irrelevant and uninformed letters containing insulting pictures of yawning cats and similar rubbish!


----------



## CH1 (Apr 10, 2016)

As a non-combatant it does seem to be confusing that the Carnegie Community Trust continues to stir the pot at this delicate time.
Local people (local to Carnegie Library that is) known to sympathise with the library occupation and oppose the council's strategy have been getting hand-addressed mail pointing out the errors of their ways. All a bit reminiscent of hard-fought by elections of the 1990s - and apparently as successful from the Labour Council's point of view.  

Why it is that the Carnegie Community Trust are solidly supporting the official Labour Council view on Carnegie Library (& hence a GLL takeover)?

I note Cllr Rachel Heyward has come out in favour of the Libraries campaigners (The Ten). I was pleased to see that - though wondered what that meant in terms of her long term career prospects.

In my opinion ALL councillors should be expressing their own views on this issue, not trotting out the Stasi line.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 10, 2016)

50yrsInBrixton said:


> I want libraries, I want a learning space; not for profit. So I support this.



Lambeth Council is *solidly* focused on profit.
Our councillors excuse this with weasel words about having to bridge the funding gap left by central government cuts, but frankly you wouldn't even consider replacing libraries with gyms, or bulldozing estates in "prime" locations, or kebabing local independent businesses, unless you were so ideologically-fixated on profiteering that local people mean nothing to you except a lumpen mass who you smarm once every four years in order to facilitate your political career.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 10, 2016)

Rfurr said:


> The impetus created by the occupation of the Carnegie must not be allowed to die. Councillors and officers rely on the fact that only the little people - those living in social housing, the poor, the old, the disabled, the unemployed - really give a damn about what they do, and that such people (unless backed by the Unions) can quite simply be ignored, as they have neither the stomach nor the endurance for the fight, nor the skill, nor financial resources to sustain it. So, the logic is, ignore the silly bastards, and given time they will stop whining! You can manipulate them with impunity and tell them anything that comes into your head. Should they take you to court, the council has deep pockets and can fight them to a standstill, and, in the end, it will be they who are obliged to pay for everything!



You're right about preserving the impetus. Take the political temperature in Lambeth at the moment, and you get a very forceful sense of anger, and of people who've reached the end of their tether with "the co-operative council".
I've said elsewhere that - apropos your point above about "the little people" - that they treat us with contempt. What that contempt generates is a twofold blow-back on them, because not only do people now openly see the contempt that Labour's majority has instilled, and act accordingly, but that contempt blinds them to the fact that those "little people" are probably the worst, scariest opponents they could have - we're people with little to lose,and much to gain by resisting, and the last two years highlight this to anyone who isn't an idiot.



> As to manipulation - _Why were protestors permitted to occupy the Carnegie?_
> Councillors and officers cannot have been unaware that this would occur, yet no additional security was put in place.
> The answer must surely be that _they wanted this to happen to wrong foot protesters, so that they could be portrayed as rabid red Corbynites._
> Happily this weapon misfired - spectacularly, as not only did the protestors attract the support of decent middle class opinion, but in the end one honest councillor came out openly against the proposed reduction of library facilities.
> ...



I'm going to disagree with you there.
From a tactical perspective, it's much better to keep engaging with them, irritating them and eliciting foolish actions from them. It keeps them occupied, and keeps them looking stupid/condescending in the eyes of the public. They way to win a guerilla war is to engage in small conflicts across many fronts until you can game the odds to engage them on a primary front. We have the advantage of being able to inflict a "death of a thousand cuts", where they only have bludgeons that, each time they use them, turns more Labour-voting residents against them.

How do we take political advantage of that, though? That's a debate for another day!


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2016)

Latest: 
Lambeth Archives remains closed as Lambeth library debacle continues


----------



## Greebo (Apr 12, 2016)

editor said:


> Latest:
> Lambeth Archives remains closed as Lambeth library debacle continues


Thanks for the heads up - closing the archive at such short notice is ridiculous!


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2016)

Greebo said:


> Thanks for the heads up - closing the archive at such short notice is ridiculous!


Just been to the Tate in Brixton. It was rammed as usual with people desperately trying to get on PCs. There was also a load of displaced staff there unable to do anything. It's a fucking ridiculous situation.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 12, 2016)

editor said:


> Just been to the Tate in Brixton. It was rammed as usual with people desperately trying to get on PCs. There was also a load of displaced staff there unable to do anything. It's a fucking ridiculous situation.



gaijinboy was in Streatham library yesterday.  He got there when it opened and said it was also rammed immediately!


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 13, 2016)

I was at the march on Saturday. It was well attended. And a good atmosphere. 

One thing I was heartened to see was the amount of support from people as the march passed through LJ and Brixton. 

Going down Brixton road a lot of cars and buses honked there horns in support of the march.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 13, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Why it is that the Carnegie Community Trust are solidly supporting the official Labour Council view on Carnegie Library (& hence a GLL takeover)?
> 
> I note Cllr Rachel Heyward has come out in favour of the Libraries campaigners (The Ten). I was pleased to see that - though wondered what that meant in terms of her long term career prospects.
> 
> In my opinion ALL councillors should be expressing their own views on this issue, not trotting out the Stasi line.



Friends of Carnegie and the Carnegie Community Trust have different views. The Trust is dominated by Labour party loyalists. Its a creature of the Council.

Cllr Rachel- I do not think she has any long term career prospects in New Labour. She has been showing independence in her views recently in a public way. Its doing her no good with the New Labour leadership. No matter that you are back bench Cllr if you do not follow the party line in all matters you will be given a hard time of it. And from what Ive heard she is. She is one of the better Cllrs and Im afraid they will make it so unpleasant for her she may be pushed out. 

I was having some interesting chats on the march. One about this. Said that "Progress" were operating like a party within a party almost like a trot group. The other guy said that "Progress" operated in a much less open manner. They have no real membership. Cllrs can easily deny they support "Progress". Yet they are very well organised and influential in Lambeth.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 13, 2016)

Sue Foster was seen at the Carnegie on Saturday morning parked up in car.

Spotted by one of the ex Short Life people I met on march. Well known to S/L. A hard nut. Totally loyal to this Council administration. 

Lambeth’s strategic director of commissioning Sue Foster OBE ( yearly pay £178,147)

Quite why she was present I don’t know. She does not need the overtime pay.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 13, 2016)

Rfurr said:


> Just picked up on an interesting blog from 2011 - 12, when GLL were taking over leisure services in Greenwich. Readers may find its content informative -
> Greenwich Libraries takeover – GLL boss speaks out



Mark Sesnan is well networked with politicians and local government. . His social enterprise model goes down well with Blairite politicians. He is evangelical about the social enterprise idea.

The evolution of social enterprise




> Whereas once we were seen as the rank outsiders, our journey and those of many other social enterprises has proven that combining a public sector ethos with private sector freedoms really does work. It's not just a model suitable for small businesses either, but one that can successfully "upscale" to tackle larger challenges and deliver at a national and potentially international level too.



What I heard was that it was GLL who approached the Council over the library issue. They were eager to "help". It appears they are upset library campaigners are having a go at GLL management about the gyms in libraries idea. 

Whether GLL really operates as a touchy feely worker cooperative is another matter.

See here:
Stop the privatisation of Public Libraries: The Gospel according to Mark Sesnan (GLL)

At the Brixton Rec the staff and manager are fine. But a lot of decisions about the Rec are taken higher up. With little or no consultation with the Rec users. GLL act like they what they really are now- a large corporate business. They may have started off as small scale social enterprise. Now they are one of the big players in leisure ( including libraries).


----------



## Ol Nick (Apr 13, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Lambeth’s strategic director of commissioning Sue Foster OBE ( yearly pay £178,147)


Head of Deliverance?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 13, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> I was having some interesting chats on the march. One about this. Said that "Progress" were operating like a party within a party almost like a trot group. The other guy said that "Progress" operated in a much less open manner. They have no real membership. Cllrs can easily deny they support "Progress". Yet they are very well organised and influential in Lambeth.



Progress has 7 declared members as councillors in Lambeth, most of whom are also members of the Fabian Society. 
Of course, there may well be more, who aren't declaring their membership of Progress, given that over a dozen of the Labour councillors don't declare membership of the Labour party!


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 14, 2016)

Good article in Evening Standard today:

Rosamund Urwin: Lambeth sees libraries as relics and a luxury



> Even some of Labour’s own councillors are appalled. The bravest, Rachel Heywood, said yesterday: “The elite, inside their castle, or town hall, can lose sight of what real life is like.”


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 14, 2016)

Cllr Rachel Heywood ( Coldharbour) has released a statement in Brixton Blog



> I was proud to be amongst those marchers,and passing throughthe Loughborough and Angell Town estates of my ward–both a stone’s throw from the now closed Minet and Carnegie libraries–provided a hugely powerful reminder of why taking this action was the right thing to do for every single one of us on that journey. Our communities are in crisis and the gap between wealth and poverty is growing. A new report by the Runnymede Trust found that Lambeth has the greatest level of inequality in England and Wales based on the four indicators of health, housing, employment and education. I believe absolutely–in fact I know-that it is services such as those provided by libraries and by children’s centres that begin to bridge the gap, that provide support, that prevent the crisis that is otherwise inevitable.



Entitled "Why I broke ranks" ( that is from the Nu Labour administration)

Full letter here:

http://www.brixtonblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/heywood-breaking-ranks.pdf


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Cllr Rachel Heywood ( Coldharbour) has released a statement in Brixton Blog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We posted it here two days ago too and saved people having to download the PDF: Cllr Rachel Heywood delivers stinging attack on Labour Cabinet “elite” with a call for change of direction


----------



## brixtonscot (Apr 16, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> At the Brixton Rec the staff and manager are fine.



Not so sure about manager.... when a union recruitment email was sent to staff , he replied , protesting - " you don't bite the hand that feeds you "


----------



## brixtonblade (Apr 18, 2016)

Just been canvassed for the local elections and the Labour guy said that there are no librarians working at Carnegie now (well before it closed) and so their plan wouldn't change provision.  That didn't sound right to me...  what's the score?


----------



## nemoanonemo (Apr 18, 2016)

Similar to most of the information disseminated by our Labour council, this was untrue. From the brixton blog website: 

_*Lambeth honours librarian whose job is due to disappear*

 Written by Alan Slingsby on February 24, 2016 in Council, Libraries,






Lambeth libraries protesters outside the Carnegie last month


A Lambeth librarian whose job is due to disappear at the end of this month was yesterday (23 February) presented with a Lambeth council award for her outstanding work.

Caroline Mackie is library manager at Carnegie Library in Herne Hill – one of three Lambeth libraries due to be turned into gyms with no library staff.

Her Lambeth Focuses on Citizens award was presented by Lambeth mayor Donatus Anyanwu at a ceremony in the Royal Festival Hall.

“Love Lambeth” staff awards recognise the achievements of staff in six categories.  For the Focuses on Citizens award, members of the public nominate helpful individuals who go an extra mile in providing services.

Twenty-nine nominations were received for the category.  A panel led by Mayor Anyanwu assessed a shortlist of three and chose Caroline Mackie as the winner.

She was praised as “a dedicated and hard-working librarian … incredibly popular with the local community, from parents and toddlers to silver surfers”.

The citation said she had “significantly increased visitors and book issues and, not surprisingly, the library gets a lot of positive feedback from residents”.

Jeff Doorn, chair of the Friends of Carnegie Library, said: “We are all delighted for Caroline, and are determined to keep campaigning so she and her excellent team can continue their good work here”._


----------



## brixtonblade (Apr 18, 2016)

Does library manager <> librarian then?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 18, 2016)

brixtonblade said:


> Does library manager <> librarian then?


of course.


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 20, 2016)

More continued Lambeth rubbishness: Evicted Carnegie tenants accuse 'shameful' council - Brixton Blog


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> More continued Lambeth rubbishness: Evicted Carnegie tenants accuse 'shameful' council - Brixton Blog


They were nice spaces too: 






The guy who did the fantastic Carnegie portraits was unable to send us the follow up pics because he couldn't get into his office 

Lambeth Council hoofs out twenty local businesses from Carnegie Library in Herne Hill


----------



## Greebo (Apr 20, 2016)

editor said:


> <snip>The guy who did the fantastic Carnegie portraits was unable to send us the follow up pics because he couldn't get into his office
> 
> Lambeth Council hoofs out twenty local businesses from Carnegie Library in Herne Hill


----------



## brixtonblade (Apr 20, 2016)

Have the council said why they've thrown the businesses out?


----------



## SaveLambthLibs (Apr 21, 2016)

brixtonblade said:


> Does library manager <> librarian then?


Staff structure in Lambeth Libraries currently consists of Library Managers, Librarians, Assistant Librarians, & Customer Services Assistants. Carnegie, like the other neighbourhood libraries has one Manager, one Librarian, one Asst. Librarian and three part time customer service assistants.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 21, 2016)

SaveLambthLibs said:


> Staff structure in Lambeth Libraries currently consists of Library Managers, Librarians, Assistant Librarians, & Customer Services Assistants. Carnegie, like the other neighbourhood libraries has one Manager, one Librarian, one Asst. Librarian and three part time customer service assistants.


Library managers are qualified librarians though, aren't they?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 21, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Library managers are qualified librarians though, aren't they?


while they are likely to be in academic libraries it is much less likely in public libraries. when i worked for a well-known local authority, to the best of my knowledge there were two qualified librarians employed by the council. and neither of them worked in the libraries.


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2016)

Benefit on Saturday Cajun & Country benefit for Save Lambeth Libraries, Sat 23rd April


----------



## brixtonblade (Apr 21, 2016)

SaveLambthLibs said:


> Staff structure in Lambeth Libraries currently consists of Library Managers, Librarians, Assistant Librarians, & Customer Services Assistants. Carnegie, like the other neighbourhood libraries has one Manager, one Librarian, one Asst. Librarian and three part time customer service assistants.


Thank you 

So the fella was telling me fibs when he told me there aren't any librarians at Carnegie


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2016)

Pop up event this Saturday:

Carnegie Library pop up event celebrates the 400th anniversary of William Shakespeare’s death, Sat 23rd April


----------



## CH1 (Apr 23, 2016)

Brixton Society described the event Locked out Carnegie Library celebrates Shakespeare - outside

Rachel Heywood did a sonnet. The picture was at the end of the event when people had started to disperse.


----------



## editor (May 3, 2016)

Good turn out to support Cllr Heywood tonight 

















In photos: Lambeth housing and library campaigners come out in support of Councillor Rachel Heywood


----------



## CH1 (May 4, 2016)

editor said:


> Good turn out to support Cllr Heywood tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Following on from the last photo, it would be interesting if Rachel were to defect to the Greens. They would then have 2 councillors and legally constitute a "Group" with the right to admin support and other privileges.

I doubt Labour would want that though - always better to have your dissent inside the tent pissing out as it were.


----------



## Tropi (May 4, 2016)

I had Jim Dickson knocking on my door last night asking for votes, the cheeky bugger. I wish I had this at hand. And a broom.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 4, 2016)

Tropi said:


> I had Jim Dickson knocking on my door last night asking for votes, the cheeky bugger. I wish I had this at hand. And a broom.



We had two of our local councillors, plus two Labour Party activists a-knocking at the weekend. When I said "not interested", they asked "aren't you going to vote, then?", to which I replied "of course, but not for you".


----------



## Tricky Skills (May 7, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> We had two of our local councillors, plus two Labour Party activists a-knocking at the weekend. When I said "not interested", they asked "aren't you going to vote, then?", to which I replied "of course, but not for you".



I was knocked up as well by a Labour door stepper.

They asked if they could rely upon my vote.

I explained that it would be a little awkward, seeing as though the local Progress lot kicked me out of the party


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 7, 2016)

Tricky Skills said:


> I was knocked up as well by a Labour door stepper.
> 
> They asked if they could rely upon my vote.
> 
> I explained that it would be a little awkward, seeing as though the local Progress lot kicked me out of the party



I hope that they looked suitably embarrassed!


----------



## editor (May 18, 2016)

Here's the fascinating thoughts of @RezinaChowdhury, Labour Councillor in Lambeth for Streatham Hill Ward.


----------



## editor (May 18, 2016)

Here's what happened earlier: Lambeth Full Council meeting ends in farce as residents are prevented from having say over library closures


----------



## editor (May 19, 2016)

Remember Cllr Alex Bigham trying to ridicule the Carnegie Library occupiers because they were drinking wine?







Well, here's the library closers experiencing their very own class struggle.


----------



## CH1 (May 19, 2016)

editor said:


> Remember Cllr Alex Bigham trying to ridicule the Carnegie Library occupiers because they were drinking wine?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's come to something when the Labour councillors start mocking the people.


----------



## Winot (May 22, 2016)

From the Observer today:

Council closed libraries to cut costs, then spent more to guard them


----------



## CH1 (May 22, 2016)

Winot said:


> From the Observer today:
> Council closed libraries to cut costs, then spent more to guard them


Good article.


----------



## CH1 (May 22, 2016)

Winot said:


> From the Observer today:
> Council closed libraries to cut costs, then spent more to guard them


I have friend who was wondering where in the Observer the article was.
I read your link (with approval). 

He however has the paper couldn't find it - and wanted to keep the cutting.
Can you help on page number?


----------



## editor (May 22, 2016)

It's been posted on Buzz too, and got quite a lot of attention 
Freedom of Information Request shows library closures costing Lambeth Council three times more than it would to keep them open


----------



## Winot (May 23, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I have friend who was wondering where in the Observer the article was.
> I read your link (with approval).
> 
> He however has the paper couldn't find it - and wanted to keep the cutting.
> Can you help on page number?



I'm not sure it was in the paper version - the Guardian and the Observer have a lot of articles which are web-only.

The journalist (Peter Walker) lives in Crystal Palace and is good on local issues.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 23, 2016)

CH1 said:


> It's come to something when the Labour councillors start mocking the people.


has it?

just following their auld leader


----------



## CH1 (May 23, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> has it?
> just following their auld leader


If Alex Bigham was PR consultant for Ark Academies is this the application of his professional work-style to council matters?

As for Rezina - she seems to be saying defending libraries is a race issue (i.e. white people promoting their own selfish ends) the same white people as she considers disrespected a dead councillor. This is deluded and paranoid thinking. I believe they call it "shroud waving"

Meanwhile, on a lighter note, for anyone under 90 who's interested Monty Python had a sketch on rescuing put-downs by turning them into compliments:


----------



## CH1 (May 23, 2016)

Anyone going to this?
I would go with a couple of bottles to swig, but don't want to upset the vicar.
Be interesting to see if libraries (and Central Hill regeneration) come up.


----------



## editor (May 25, 2016)

Interesting to see the Brixton Blog offering an uncritical and entirely pro-Council leader Peck piece:

Council leader Peck hits back at library claims - Brixton Blog


----------



## editor (May 28, 2016)

It was nice to see my pics at this:






Radical Libraries: Carnegie campaigners feature in photo exhibition at Rich Mix, Bethnal Green, E1


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2016)

Good turn out: 
















In photos: big crowds turn out to support Rachel Heywood before Lambeth meeting


----------



## teuchter (Jun 14, 2016)

Come to a public exhibition on the future of Carnegie Library


> In March, Carnegie Library was temporarily closed for refurbishment. As well as the existing neighbourhood library, empty spaces like the basement will be refitted to include a community hub, a gym and community spaces.
> 
> Lambeth has been drawing up plans for what this might look like - on the 21st and 22nd June there will be public exhibitions to view and comments on the proposals, meet councillors, officers and GLL, who would run the gym facility.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 14, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Come to a public exhibition on the future of Carnegie Library


Thank you for posting. Otherwise wouldn't have known.

I also welcome the opportunity of viewing the inside of St Saviour's Church without the risk of being cajoled into a men's prayer meeting (it being of the Evangelical persuasion).


----------



## teuchter (Jun 14, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Thank you for posting. Otherwise wouldn't have known.
> 
> I also welcome the opportunity of viewing the inside of St Saviour's Church without the risk of being cajoled into a men's prayer meeting (it being of the Evangelical persuasion).



I know it as a polling station. In fact come to think of it, I'll be in there voting on the day after the abovementioned exhibition.


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2016)

Buzzed. Who's going? Lambeth invites locals to an exhibition on the future of the Carnegie Library, 21/22 June


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 15, 2016)

editor said:


> Buzzed. Who's going? Lambeth invites locals to an exhibition on the future of the Carnegie Library, 21/22 June


i can reveal the future the council wish to see



Spoiler


----------



## teuchter (Jun 15, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> i can reveal the future the council wish to see
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


They want to see all persons on site wearing suitable PPE?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 15, 2016)

teuchter said:


> They want to see all persons on site wearing suitable PPE?


it is an artist's impression and therefore may not be entirely accurate


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2016)

Excellent comment from the Friends Of Carnegie Library on the Buzz article: 



> 1. The basement is not empty. Excavating it would be an unwarranted intervention in our listed building and may destabilise it.
> 2. Carnegie Library is not/was not a “neighbourhood library” (small selection of books without dedicated on-site library staff) but a thriving full service statutory library of 20k books for adults, teens, kids.
> 3. It already was a true hub of the community with many groups, clubs & activities (not an imposed ‘community hub’) and natural (not imposed) healthy living centre, incl yoga, pilates, gardening.
> 4. An exhibition of plans is not consutation, and giving feedback to GLL & councillors about what they say “will” happen is insufficient.


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2016)

Anyone going?


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2016)

Here's the moving sight of the library today 
















Yellow ribbons on the closed Carnegie Library as council launches its exhibition today


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2016)

I went along to the pop up library and the 'exhibition' today. The former was a lovely community event, the latter a total waste of time.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 21, 2016)

editor said:


> I went along to the pop up library and the 'exhibition' today. The former was a lovely community event, the latter a total waste of time.


The exhibition seemed very thin on information. It was just the usual information boards of community hubs, motherhood and apple pie as far as I could see. I gather Alderman Dickson put in an appearance - but unfortunately I missed that. Will there be pictures?


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2016)

CH1 said:


> The exhibition seemed very thin on information. It was just the usual information boards of community hubs, motherhood and apple pie as far as I could see. I gather Alderman Dickson put in an appearance - but unfortunately I missed that. Will there be pictures?


I saw you walking in as I went past! 

And yes, it was utterly pointless in terms of information.


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2016)

This was a wonderful community action. 





















Carnegie Library campaigners host community pop-up library in response to Lambeth’s book-ish gyms exhibition – in photos


----------



## footballerslegs (Jun 22, 2016)

I was going to go to the exhibition today... But from what I'm reading - is it worth it?


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2016)

footballerslegs said:


> I was going to go to the exhibition today... But from what I'm reading - is it worth it?


It's worth going along for a moan if it makes you feel better, but I'd definitely recommend the Pop Up Library opposite. Great to see people doing this kind of stuff. Uplifting.


----------



## footballerslegs (Jun 22, 2016)

editor said:


> It's worth going along for a moan if it makes you feel better, but I'd definitely recommend the Pop Up Library opposite. Great to see people doing this kind of stuff. Uplifting.



Yes I think that's how it will go - moan at one and be inspired (and probably a bit sad, again that it has come to this) with the other.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 22, 2016)

footballerslegs said:


> I was going to go to the exhibition today... But from what I'm reading - is it worth it?


I think anyone genuinely interested should go along. There is not a huge amount of information, but there is a bit more than I have seen presented previously. There are also some councillors there who you can question.

I will put up some photos of the info boards shortly.


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2016)

footballerslegs said:


> Yes I think that's how it will go - moan at one and be inspired (and probably a bit sad, again that it has come to this) with the other.


Here's more info for those who can't make it:






Click here for a larger image of the above.






Click here for a larger image of the above.


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2016)

One boards says: "Lambeth has commissioned a study to decide the future location of the Lambeth Archives currently located at the Minet."

I imagine Savills have got the 'For Sale' sign ready for at least some of the building.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 22, 2016)

The proposals claim that the same level of book stock as previously held will be available. I don't think this is something that was promised previously, but perhaps someone who has been following things in detail can correct me on this.

They say that Lambeth librarians will be present every day for "up to two hours" which is not very specific. That could be 10 minutes a day, and even if they were there for two hours, that's no good to anyone who could use their services outside those hours. So it seems that effectively they are proposing that it is not staffed by any librarians.

The floorplan rather vaguely shows (in pink) a large area on the ground floor that is "community library space & flexible community space". So we don't know how much of this will actually be "library".


----------



## teuchter (Jul 2, 2016)

Through the letterbox


----------



## teuchter (Jul 2, 2016)

Carnegie Herne Hill


----------



## CH1 (Jul 3, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Carnegie Herne Hill


So now the council have put everyone's backs up, are these people now a less bad option?
Or are they opportunistically playing into a stalemate/vacuum?


----------



## teuchter (Jul 3, 2016)

CH1 said:


> So now the council have put everyone's backs up, are these people now a less bad option?
> Or are they opportunistically playing into a stalemate/vacuum?


I don't know. It's all quite confusing. Seems to include some ex councillors and some who are/were involved in the Friends of Carnegie Library:

Trustees

But they don't seem on good terms with the Friends at present...


> For many months Carnegie Community Trust, and individual Trustees, have been subject to a very unpleasant campaign of false allegations and deliberate misunderstanding by the committee of the Friends of Carnegie Library, at times personal, and always undermining our hard work over four years. We do not believe that most Friends, if asked, would condone this behaviour. However they are not asked, and the lies and distortions continue in the Friends’ latest (May) Bulletin. Our Rebuttal of the lies and misinformation can be found here.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 28, 2016)

The defend the 10 people were shown on Russia Today News UK this evening - presumably will come round again at 10.00 pm 11.00 pm again. It was part of a feature saying something like 953 libraries have been closed in England since 2010. Freeview Ch 135 (113 HD)


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2016)

Quick! 






Carnegie Library: Lambeth announce short notice exhibition with wildly inconvenient times


----------



## CH1 (Oct 11, 2016)

editor said:


> Quick!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This consultation seems like those ghost trains run by railway companies to avoid legal costs if someone objected to the closure of a service.
Why Britain has secret ‘ghost trains’


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2016)

This is a lovely story and one that piles more shame on Lambeth: Young campaigner wins prestigious personal award for her work defending Carnegie Library


----------



## CH1 (Nov 4, 2016)

Have the consultation results arrived?
Lambeth issued this press release today Love Lambeth

*Next steps for Carnegie as plans are submitted*
*4 November, 2016*
*Written by: Michael Stringer*
*Council news > Culture and community > Herne Hill > News*
The next steps in the future of Carnegie Library have been taken, with plans submitted to the council.

Two community groups have submitted formal applications to the council to run the building in Herne Hill through an Asset Transfer process.







It is planned that a Neighbourhood Library service, provided by Lambeth council and hosted in the building, will open towards the end of 2017 alongside other community uses and a new gym in the basement.

Both business plans recognise the wider range of uses for the building as essential in maintaining a library service into the future.

The council worked closely with both groups – The Carnegie Community Trust and The Carnegie Library Association – and the Asset Transfer submissions will be independently assessed over the coming months.

A planning application from the council’s leisure provider GLL to install a gym in the basement of the building has also been submitted.  The planning application should be determined in early 2017.

*Word from the Cabinet*
Cllr Jack Hopkins, Cabinet Member for Business, Regeneration and Culture, said: “It’s great news that the next important steps in the future of Carnegie Library have been achieved and we can now move forward.

“Both community groups have accepted the benefits of introducing a wider range of activities to the building, raising extra revenue to keep the library in Herne Hill for many years to come.

“I’m confident that when the building reopens, it will be a great community hub offering something for everyone, including a great neighbourhood library.”

*Carnegie Neighbourhood Library*
The new neighbourhood library for Carnegie will include longer opening hours, a similar level of bookstock as previously, DVDs, audio books, books in large print, IT facilities, study space, self-service book lending, a programme of activities including a weekly under-fives session, and librarians on site for at least two hours per day.

Similar Neighbourhood Libraries have recently opened successfully in Waterloo and Upper Norwood, run in partnership with community groups.

Further information about Carnegie, and information on what is happening across Lambeth’s libraries, can be found online at www.lambeth.gov.uk/lambeth-libraries-faq


----------



## teuchter (Dec 7, 2016)

A little while ago Greenwich Leisure Ltd made a planning application which covers the proposals to introduce the basement gym. The consultation period for this is still running but if you want to make comments you need to do so by *Monday 12th December.
*
You can make comments here:

16/06271/LB	 |			  Retention of the existing library together with the erection of a two storey extension to the south west elevation. Change of use and part excavation of the basement from a library (Use Class D1) to a gym and studio (Use Class D2) and the construction of an external plant compound provided at basement level. Existing columns supporting the ground floor will be underpinned and sections of the masonry walls removed and certain openings enlarged.  Existing basement cloakroom fittings including sanitary ware, finishes and partitions will be stripped out to permit reconfiguration and expansion of these facilities with alterations at ground floor level comprising forming a new door to the existing stairwell, removal of existing and provision of new partitions. (Town Planning and Listed Building Consent 16/06270/FUL)				  |																	  Carnegie Library Herne Hill Road London SE24 0AG

There are two applications; one standard and one for Listed Building Consent. They are essentially duplicates.

The drawings are all available at that link but I thought it might be useful summarising the scheme here for folk that aren't familiar with what's being proposed. The main changes to the building would be:

*1)* *A new extension at the side/back of the existing building*, on Ferndene Rd. This is basically a glazed entrance/reception area and would be the main entrance to the gym, at least.

*2) Other extension works where the "reading garden" at the back of the library currently is. *This is a mixture of machine rooms, access paths, stairs etc. Essentially it would destroy the garden area as it is at the moment.

*3) Excavation of the existing basement area to create extra headroom. *The floor of the existing basement area will be lowered and this work will involve adding reinforcement under the columns that support the main library above. It's this area that would become the gym. It would not have any windows to the outside. In conjunction with this there are alterations to other parts of the lower level, this is to provide changing rooms, toilets etc.

Here's the floorplan of how the lower level would be arranged. Red means new, black is existing. At the top right is the new entrance, opening onto Ferndene Rd. You'd enter here, then along a corridor either to changing rooms etc or to the lift which would give access to the upper levels. The red bits along the top of the "new gym space" on the drawing are the various plant rooms etc which take up the space currently given over to the reading garden.

 

It's clear that the proposal, at least as far as the gym element is concerned, ignores the current main entrance on Herne Hill Road. That perhaps is fine in principle if the gym and library elements are to operate independently. But this doesn't match with the rationale previously presented which as I understood it was that the staff who would be in place looking after the gym also help look after the library, at least in terms of general oversight and reception. That wouldn't work with this layout. Either you'd need a separate reception at the Herne Hill Rd entrance to serve the library, or that entrance becomes defunct and you approach the library through the new entrance, along a basement corridor past changing rooms to the stairs/lift up. And presumably you'd need some kind of staffing upstairs anyway, so that someone is keeping an eye on things.

The way this proposal is set out, it looks to me rather too easy to simply close off the library functions and run the gym on its own. This seems to conflict with the assurances in the application that the library will be open at all times the gym is open.

The upper floor plan is not in any way specific about how the "library/community" space is to be set out or used. A lot of vaguely labelled rooms. This application seems primarily focused on making the gym work.

Losing the reading garden seems unacceptable to me. It's one of the nicest things about the building. This scheme would trash it.

And here are the (only) drawings submitted to show what that new extension would look like. First the elevation onto Ferndene Rd. Herne Hill Rd is at the left hand side.



And in more detail so you can admire the sophistication of its design:

 

Just my opinion but... it hardly seems good enough for such an attractive host building, which is after all grade 2 listed. This looks like a design for a reception in a 1990s business park.

Finally, a view of the back of the building, where you can see the various additions that would go into where the reading garden currently is.

 

Comments need to be in by 12th December!


----------



## brixtonblade (Dec 7, 2016)

Thank you for this.

I completely agree with you about:
- Losing the reading garden seems unacceptable to me. It's one of the nicest things about the building. This scheme would trash it.
- It hardly seems good enough for such an attractive host building, which is after all grade 2 listed.

What are the grounds which we can object on?  From other threads on here I know that "this is stupid" might be accurate but doesn't influence planning decisions.


----------



## editor (Dec 7, 2016)

brixtonblade said:


> Thank you for this.
> 
> I completely agree with you about:
> - Losing the reading garden seems unacceptable to me. It's one of the nicest things about the building. This scheme would trash it.
> ...


On that note, would anyone be prepared to write an article detailing the grounds for appeal? I'm not in the UK at the moment and only have limited internet access but would love to get this out there. Please email me at urban75 - at - gmail.com if you can help...


----------



## teuchter (Dec 7, 2016)

brixtonblade said:


> Thank you for this.
> 
> I completely agree with you about:
> - Losing the reading garden seems unacceptable to me. It's one of the nicest things about the building. This scheme would trash it.
> ...



Have a look in the comments already submitted. There is one from the Herne Hill Society, which sets out objections with reference to specific planning policies. Might be useful to read through that to get an idea what the main planning issues are.

You can certainly comment that you don't consider the design of the extensions to be of sufficient quality.

If you look at the HHS statement you'll see that much of the objection revolves around the implications of these physical changes to the building, when it comes to the long term sustainibility and feasibility of the library use. 

This application isn't just about changes to the layout of the building but about changes to the way it's used and planning policy has something to say about both of those issues. It's going to be a complicated one and it'll go to committee.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 7, 2016)

There is no appeal here by the way. This is just a planning application at the moment. The planners have not yet made their recommendations and the committee hasn't yet considered it.

Also, if Greenwich Leisure win permission for this, it doesn't necessarily mean the scheme goes ahead. As far as I understand there is a parallel process to do with applications by the (two?) community trusts to take over stewardship of the building. How that all works...I am no expert at all.


----------



## footballerslegs (Dec 8, 2016)

teuchter said:


> A little while ago Greenwich Leisure Ltd made a planning application which covers the proposals to introduce the basement gym. The consultation period for this is still running but if you want to make comments you need to do so by *Monday 12th December.
> *
> You can make comments here:
> 
> ...



Thank you for all that info. If you hadn't have posted I'm not sure where I'd have picked this up.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 10, 2016)

The full text of the Herne Hill Society objections to the planning applications is here on the HHS website. 

Thanks teuchter for the informative posts on this.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 10, 2016)

Friend of Carnegie Library objections can be found on its website. 

Also this from the website:

Important points to make are:
• The Traffic Assessment included in the applications indicates that a substantial proportion of the customers for the gym will come from outside the area and the proposed opening times mentioned in the applications are 6am to 10pm weekdays and 7.30am to 10pm at weekends, with the possibility of even longer hours. All of this is completely inappropriate to the wholly residential area in which the library is situated. Residents should not have to suffer the disturbance of loud voices in the streets and car doors slamming. The Assessment says many of the gym users will travel to and from it by train or bus but this is not credible and there would be increased pressure on the limited amount of parking space in the roads round the gym.
• The proposed excavation of the basement is not deep enough to accommodate gym uses in which the participants jump or raise up their arms. It is proposed to hold exercise classes, including "higher energised" ones, on the ground floor but a group of people jumping up and down in any one of those rooms would generate vibration and noise which would preclude the use of the other rooms.
• Lambeth's Planning policies require construction on back gardens to leave at least 70% unbuilt on and all construction to be a positive response to what is there already. The proposed construction would take up more than half the Reading and Wildlife Garden, leaving only a strip separated from the building, and destroy mature trees. The garden is a public one and the setting of the Listed library building. It should be left alone. If construction is necessary it should be in keeping with the building and take place on the van park.
• The information provided so far has been grossly inadequate. The applications have been given only minimal publicity. They are available only on the Council's website and then only intermittently. The application documents repeatedly assert that implementing the proposals would "aid and support" the building but no details are provided. There is no indication of where the exercise classes would take place. We are told that this would be in community spaces but all the accommodation has this label and nowhere is set aside for library or other community uses. There is nothing about measures to contain vibration or noise, about air conditioning on any floor of the building or about smell inside or outside the building.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2016)

Today is last chance to comment!

16/06271/LB	 |			  Retention of the existing library together with the erection of a two storey extension to the south west elevation. Change of use and part excavation of the basement from a library (Use Class D1) to a gym and studio (Use Class D2) and the construction of an external plant compound provided at basement level. Existing columns supporting the ground floor will be underpinned and sections of the masonry walls removed and certain openings enlarged.  Existing basement cloakroom fittings including sanitary ware, finishes and partitions will be stripped out to permit reconfiguration and expansion of these facilities with alterations at ground floor level comprising forming a new door to the existing stairwell, removal of existing and provision of new partitions. (Town Planning and Listed Building Consent 16/06270/FUL)				  |																	  Carnegie Library Herne Hill Road London SE24 0AG


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 12, 2016)

Just put my objection in.


----------



## footballerslegs (Dec 12, 2016)

Objection just in before deadline. Phew!


----------



## teuchter (Jan 27, 2017)

This will go to committee on 7th February.

Note it's "minded to grant permission".

I expect it will be a lively committee meeting.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 27, 2017)

teuchter said:


> This will go to committee on 7th February.
> 
> Note it's "minded to grant permission".
> 
> ...


It's at Bolney Meadow Community Centre, 31 Bolney Street, London, SW8 1EZ
New posh venue - no scope for chucking glitter over council officers up there I should think. It's the sort of steel and glass building that would probably lock you in until the Police turned up.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 6, 2017)

A reminder for folks that this is tomorrow (Tuesday) evening.

Not at the usual town hall venue, as CH1 points out above.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2017)

Buzzed; Carnegie Library planning protest as Lambeth declares itself ‘minded to grant permission’ for bookish gym – Tues 7th Feb, 7pm

Good luck to the campaigners. 

If anyone is going can they grab some photos?


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2017)

Update: Carnegie Library: As Herne Hill councillors remain silent, Green Party Scott Ainslie offers to speak for campaigners


----------



## teuchter (Feb 7, 2017)

Well, they went for approval (with conditions).

The whole meeting was quite exasperating.


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 8, 2017)

teuchter said:


> Well, they went for approval (with conditions).
> 
> The whole meeting was quite exasperating.


Bugger


----------



## Tropi (Feb 8, 2017)

Idiots. That's the kind of thing Trump would probably approve. Hey! Who needs a library anyway. Doh.


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2017)

Fucking Lambeth. Carnegie Library: Lambeth ignores the community and approves plan to turn library into unwanted gym


----------



## Reiabuzz (Feb 8, 2017)

Tropi said:


> Hey! Who needs a library anyway. Doh.



As much as I love the idea of a library I can't honestly see much future for them in their current guise. Kids simply don't need them anymore. It's a worthy fight but I don't see how they can survive the digital 'revolution'. I grew up a geeky kid who couldn't wait my for my weekly visit to the library but the average kid these days probably doesn't go anywhere a book. It's all there online. No need to leave the house.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 8, 2017)

One of the sources of my exasperation was the failure of the public audience to understand what planning committees decide. This is very often the case with these situations. Understandably people don't want the library closed. But the planning committee weren't there to decide that, they were there to decide whether or not to grant a change of use for the basement, and whether to grant permission for the extensions and other alterations.

The library is currently classified D1. That's a use category that includes libraries but also lots of other things. In planning terms the use of the building could be changed to any of those other things right now without any planning permission being needed. Whether or not the basement use change (to class D2) and the extensions were approved, this would remain the case. This point was made several times but the more vocal part of the audience didn't seem to get it.

However the committee were also fairly hopeless in their questioning. There were various legitimate issues raised in the various objectors statements but they failed to properly address several of these. Again this seems to be a common scenario. They spent ages discussing whether there should be a condition relating to baby changing facilities but just didn't go into depth of any of the more substantial issues raised which potentially could have given them grounds to refuse. The questions they did raise, were actually all fairly well answered by the planners and supporters. They just didn't ask the right questions which was very frustrating. 

In my opinion, having listened to planners' responses there didn't seem to be overwhelming reasons to refuse this application. But I certainly felt that there were reasons which coudl have been, but just weren't examined enough.

The planning officers' recommendation to approve did contain various conditions and to give them their dues these conditions did seem to deal with *some* of the issues raised by objections. One point that was made was that at the moment, permitted development rights mean that parts of the existing D1 use could be converted to A-type (ie cafes etc) uses without planning permission. One of the conditions is to remove this, meaning that the main part o the library would have to remain as D1.


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> As much as I love the idea of a library I can't honestly see much future for them in their current guise. Kids simply don't need them anymore. It's a worthy fight but I don't see how they can survive the digital 'revolution'. I grew up a geeky kid who couldn't wait my for my weekly visit to the library but the average kid these days probably doesn't go anywhere a book. It's all there online. No need to leave the house.


Carnegie was a hugely popular library and was used by people of all ages - as witnessed by the young people who supported the occupation. It had adapted and was a real asset to the community. This fucking short-term gym scheme is a disaster and a disgrace.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm not informed enough about that particular library. But I live near the Minet Library and that's clearly suffering. Not really sure how that slide can be arrested. 

Playing devil's advocate by the way. I love those buildings. But are they adapting as per the article below?

How libraries are staying relevant in a digital age many thought would destroy them


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 8, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> I'm not informed enough about that particular library. But I live near the Minet Library and that's clearly suffering. Not really sure how that slide can be arrested.
> 
> Playing devil's advocate by the way. I love those buildings. But are they adapting as per the article below?
> 
> How libraries are staying relevant in a digital age many thought would destroy them


perhaps you could read one of the many articles about public libraries in the uk

'Ten thousand books were pulped' - your library stories | Article, Magazine | News | UNISON National
Reading between the lines: what's going on with our libraries? | Article, Magazine | News | UNISON National


----------



## teuchter (Feb 8, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> I'm not informed enough about that particular library. But I live near the Minet Library and that's clearly suffering. Not really sure how that slide can be arrested.
> 
> Playing devil's advocate by the way. I love those buildings. But are they adapting as per the article below?
> 
> How libraries are staying relevant in a digital age many thought would destroy them



The thing is that libraries are used for things other than simply somewhere which has books. The presence of librarians is fairly important for all this other stuff. In the Carnegie instance, the proposals claim that there will not be a substantially reduced selection of books and that it will be open for longer hours than previously. However, the hours during which it will be staffed with proper librarians are going to be substantially cut. As far as I can make out.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Kids simply don't need them anymore.


What absolute rot.
And it's not just kids who need them. We all need them. Libraries provide more than just books. They are a godsend to our most vulnerable citizens - the unemployed, the poor, the elderly, the sick, children and parents. They need to be protected. Indeed, this is actually enshrined by law, but councils appear to be flouting this.


----------



## Winot (Feb 8, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> As much as I love the idea of a library I can't honestly see much future for them in their current guise. Kids simply don't need them anymore. It's a worthy fight but I don't see how they can survive the digital 'revolution'. I grew up a geeky kid who couldn't wait my for my weekly visit to the library but the average kid these days probably doesn't go anywhere a book. It's all there online. No need to leave the house.



Brixton Library is full of people working (inc. lots of kids).


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2017)

Winot said:


> Brixton Library is full of people working (inc. lots of kids).


And it gets jam packed when exams are coming up. For many kids living in crowded homes, it's a vital resource where they can study in peace. Carnegie was used much the same.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2017)

'we don't need libraries' usually comes from the lips of middle class people who live in a comfortable bubble - with plenty of books at home, room to study, a home computer and good health - so it's easy to think that libraries are superfluous these days.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 8, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> As much as I love the idea of a library I can't honestly see much future for them in their current guise. Kids simply don't need them anymore. It's a worthy fight but I don't see how they can survive the digital 'revolution'. I grew up a geeky kid who couldn't wait my for my weekly visit to the library but the average kid these days probably doesn't go anywhere a book. It's all there online. No need to leave the house.



So whose there to teach children to interrogate the results from their searches? Mum or Dad? Teachers? Barclay's Digital Eagles*? Libraries are needed more than ever in the sea of the information age.

* Note how quickly they were in when libraries/librarians were getting cut to peddle their view of information literacy.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Feb 8, 2017)

Just pointing out some of the arguments which you may/will encounter. I did ask however whether these libraries are attempting to adapt to the digital age? Do they have free wifi for instance?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> As much as I love the idea of a library I can't honestly see much future for them in their current guise. Kids simply don't need them anymore. It's a worthy fight but I don't see how they can survive the digital 'revolution'. I grew up a geeky kid who couldn't wait my for my weekly visit to the library but the average kid these days probably doesn't go anywhere a book. It's all there online. No need to leave the house.


BTW kids love books and tend to prefer real books to digital ones:
'Golden age' of UK children's books bucks falling sales and print runs


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Just pointing out some of the arguments which you may/will encounter. I did ask however whether these libraries are attempting to adapt to the digital age? Do they have free wifi for instance?


Yes, and you can borrow digital books too


----------



## Reiabuzz (Feb 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes, and you can borrow digital books too



Cool, didn't know that


----------



## teuchter (Feb 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> 'we don't need libraries' usually comes from the lips of middle class people who live in a comfortable bubble -



I have to say, the very overwhelming majority of the public audience at the committee last night appeared to be white MC. It was rather noticeable.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2017)

teuchter said:


> I have to say, the very overwhelming majority of the public audience at the committee last night appeared to be white MC. It was rather noticeable.


they tend to have the resources and the leisure to get involved with these things - you are less likely to get a single mother on the breadline coming along to an evening meeting


----------



## Plumdaff (Feb 8, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> As much as I love the idea of a library I can't honestly see much future for them in their current guise. Kids simply don't need them anymore. It's a worthy fight but I don't see how they can survive the digital 'revolution'. I grew up a geeky kid who couldn't wait my for my weekly visit to the library but the average kid these days probably doesn't go anywhere a book. It's all there online. No need to leave the house.



Every time I go to my local library it's full of young people. Not everyone has the internet or a quiet warm place to study at home.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 8, 2017)

I have the internet and a quiet warm place to study at home but I still often used the Tate library for study. Far fewer distractions there. It was always busy with people of all ages studying or researching and using the computers.  White middle class people were definitely not in the majority, especially amongst teens and young adults.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 8, 2017)

teuchter said:


> However the committee were also fairly hopeless in their questioning. There were various legitimate issues raised in the various objectors statements but they failed to properly address several of these. Again this seems to be a common scenario. They spent ages discussing whether there should be a condition relating to baby changing facilities but just didn't go into depth of any of the more substantial issues raised which potentially could have given them grounds to refuse. The questions they did raise, were actually all fairly well answered by the planners and supporters. They just didn't ask the right questions which was very frustrating.
> 
> In my opinion, having listened to planners' responses there didn't seem to be overwhelming reasons to refuse this application. But I certainly felt that there were reasons which coudl have been, but just weren't examined enough1.



My experience of planning committee meetings was that it was the LD members like ex Cllr Palmer who would ask the probing questions.

Whilst Planning Committee is not supposed to be under the Labour Whip it would be a brave Labour Cllr to do the same of what is a Labour party project.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 8, 2017)

The Tate Library is heavily used by young people doing homework. A lot of young people need it.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 8, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> As much as I love the idea of a library I can't honestly see much future for them in their current guise. Kids simply don't need them anymore. It's a worthy fight but I don't see how they can survive the digital 'revolution'. I grew up a geeky kid who couldn't wait my for my weekly visit to the library but the average kid these days probably doesn't go anywhere a book. It's all there online. No need to leave the house.



I think you have a point. The problem is there is still a digital divide. 

Gordon Brown started a scheme to give laptops to less well off kids. Not sure what happened to that.
BBC News - Poorer pupils to be given free laptops

It's also technically feasible to give whole areas free WiFi. Such as housing estate.

The BBC article (quite old) also points out that IT services had been cut in schools. I doubt it's improved.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 8, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> My experience of planning committee meetings was that it was the LD members like ex Cllr Palmer who would ask the probing questions.
> 
> Whilst Planning Committee is not supposed to be under the Labour Whip it would be a brave Labour Cllr to do the same of what is a Labour party project.


It was a tory cllr (Bernard Gentry) who voted not to approve, although his reasons were a bit rambling and failed to get to the significant points.

He also kept interrupting Jim Dickson while he was try to give his two-minute speech in support. Dickson saying that the council was facing massive cuts from central govt, Gentry saying that he shouldn't be making "political" points in his 2-minute slot. The chair was telling Gentry to shut up and that Dickson could say what he liked. They had to adjourn the meeting to sort it out.

Jim Dickson was not a popular man in the room; I did feel a bit sorry for him though. I can see that from his point of view they are trying to sort something out that can ensure the future of the library in the face of the very real funding cuts. People can disagree whether it's a good way to go about it, was a bit off for people in the audience to be harassing him personally and implying he had some kind of sinister agenda though.


----------



## Tropi (Feb 9, 2017)

Libraries are PUBLIC SPACES, which is something that politicians and their pals seem to hate these days. How long until they change the public parks into something more profitable too (for someone, not for the public)?


----------



## CH1 (Feb 9, 2017)

Tropi said:


> Libraries are PUBLIC SPACES, which is something that politicians and their pals seem to hate these days. How long until they change the public parks into something more profitable too (for someone, not for the public)?


Surely that is what the issue is. Carnegie Library → Brockwell Lido
There will be a self-service collection of books allegedly "paid for" by the nubile nymphets and their fit banker friends who pay to use the gym facilities.

Or have I misunderstood?


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 9, 2017)

Tropi said:


> Libraries are PUBLIC SPACES, which is something that politicians and their pals seem to hate these days. How long until they change the public parks into something more profitable too (for someone, not for the public)?



It's happened in a small way in the Brixton Rec. The conference/meeting room in the Rec has been handed over to GLL to use as a base for there regional office rent free by the Council. With no consultation with users of the Rec. So not only is it not for public use it is not even profitable now. GLL were stuck for a space for there regional office in London so asked the Council to help them out. 

It's a constant battle at the Rec to argue for at least some of it to be kept as affordable public space.

GLL / Better believe they have to compete with there competitors such as Virgin. Keep up with the latest branding and trends in fitness/gyms. It's a potentially profitable sector.

So as CH1 says the library/ gyms will be set up to appeal to the well off.


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 9, 2017)

Would you rather Better or Virgin? Personally I think Better do a good job.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 9, 2017)

SpamMisery said:


> Would you rather Better or Virgin? Personally I think Better do a good job.


Personally I'd rather have negotiated with Friends of Carnegie to run the library with the council retaining the freehold.

The Friends group had a vibrant programme of musical and literary events in previous years - before their attention was distracted by the effort to keep the library going at all.

I would say that supporting either Virgin or Better was a proposition to turn your back on local talent and expertise (in running a library that is).


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 9, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Personally I'd rather have negotiated with Friends of Carnegie to run the library with the council retaining the freehold.
> 
> The Friends group had a vibrant programme of musical and literary events in previous years - before their attention was distracted by the effort to keep the library going at all.
> 
> I would say that supporting either Virgin or Better was a proposition to turn your back on local talent and expertise (in running a library that is).



I agree Carnegie et al should remain as open libraries, but Gramsci was talking about Brixton Rec.


----------



## Tropi (Feb 10, 2017)

Not Carnegie Library related but I have to say that I have a certain deep dislike for Brat Branson and his 'I'm such a cool entrepreneur, come and check my Virgin Care private help to the local authorities' marketing strategy.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Here is a flavour of the meeting on planning meeting Tuesday:

CLICK TO GET THE REACTIONS OF LABOUR COUNCILLORS
"We need 3 van loads of Police for Health and Safety.
Staff woz attacked at the Karibu Arches meeting etc etc


----------



## Rushy (Feb 10, 2017)

Well I can see at let one extremely dodgy character in that line up.


----------



## Tropi (Feb 10, 2017)

Go people!


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 10, 2017)

SpamMisery said:


> Would you rather Better or Virgin? Personally I think Better do a good job.



What's this got to do with my post? What are you trying to say?


----------



## Tropi (Feb 13, 2017)

Can anything still be done for Carnegie and Libraries? Can the councilors be taken to Court?


----------



## teuchter (Feb 13, 2017)

Tropi said:


> Can anything still be done for Carnegie and Libraries? Can the councilors be taken to Court?


Taken to court for what?

There is still the process of actually signing the lease over to the new trust or whatever. You need to find out how that works and work out how to make your objections. I assume somewhere there is a committee that decides this but it's not something I know much about.

It's at that point that the gym thing can or can't go ahead, as far as I understand.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 13, 2017)

BRUG (Brixton Rec Users Group) raised the issue of how this is to be funded. It looks like some of the surplus that the Recreation Centres make will be diverted into the gym/library scheme.

Surplus is the money left from all the income made from Recs after Better and Council have kept the bit needed to  keep the centre's running. Money that should IMO be used to improve existing centre's and keep down prices in them. Not to kick-start gym libraries.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 13, 2017)

The only Rec not making a profit/ surplus (the Councils preferred term) is Ferndale.


----------



## Tropi (Feb 20, 2017)

teuchter said:


> Taken to court for what?



For being completely useless?
Have you seen this on the News from Crystal Palace website?
LAMBETH COUNCIL’S UTTERLY BONKERS REASON FOR NOT ANSWERING A FREEDOM OF INFORMATION REQUEST……

Some time ago the Sulina and Morrish Road residents association made a request about a failed CPZ consultation where Lambeth spent many many bucks for nothing and they received the same pack of bull 'the officer responsible has left the building...'

Why this doesn't goes on national news and they can get away with it is beyond me. No wonder Labour is so screwed up. With this bunch and zombie Blair, who needs Cons or Ukips?


----------



## teuchter (Feb 20, 2017)

Tropi said:


> For being completely useless?
> Have you seen this on the News from Crystal Palace website?
> LAMBETH COUNCIL’S UTTERLY BONKERS REASON FOR NOT ANSWERING A FREEDOM OF INFORMATION REQUEST……
> 
> ...



Have you found out anything about what the next stage in the process for Carnegie is?


----------



## teuchter (Feb 22, 2017)

A load of furniture and stuff being cleared out when i went past this afternoon.

I bet loads of it is still usable but going to the tip anyway.


----------



## brixtonscot (Feb 27, 2017)

More dodgy dealings involving GLL..
_"How can GLL take on the running of Dudley libraries, including TUPEing staff over, and yet the Council still claim that a staff-led working arrangement has been created ?......Where, when, how and whom made the decision to appoint GLL? "_
Dodgy Dudley?


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 2, 2017)

brixtonscot said:


> More dodgy dealings involving GLL..
> _"How can GLL take on the running of Dudley libraries, including TUPEing staff over, and yet the Council still claim that a staff-led working arrangement has been created ?......Where, when, how and whom made the decision to appoint GLL? "_
> Dodgy Dudley?


That's an interesting read.

The parallel with Lambeth is the sudden change of plan and suddenly GLL are going to run it.( The Lambeth consultations on the future of parks, libraries and the Recs did not give the option of gym/ libraries.)

GLL appear to be actively going to Local Authorities. This is top down. They aren't asking local communities.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 18, 2017)

I noticed that last weeks (10th March) SLP has a Carnegie-related opinion piece by Councillor Dickson. 
He talks of the "upgrade" being Heritage Lottery funded, which is a bit of a travesty since the alterations will serve to undermine the integrity of the building.

Apparently the new "library" will be good for another 100 years - and cap a run of similar successful projects such as 198 Gallery, Ruskin Park Paddling Pool, Brockwell Lido and the Herne Hill market plaza.

You pays you money and takes your choice - and of course get a vote about it in 2018 after the damage has been done.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 19, 2017)

CH1 said:


> I noticed that last weeks (10th March) SLP has a Carnegie-related opinion piece by Councillor Dickson.
> He talks of the "upgrade" being Heritage Lottery funded, which is a bit of a travesty since the alterations will serve to undermine the integrity of the building.
> 
> Apparently the new "library" will be good for another 100 years - and cap a run of similar successful projects such as 198 Gallery, Ruskin Park Paddling Pool, Brockwell Lido and the Herne Hill market plaza.
> ...



What a load of steaming dogshit the man talks.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 19, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> What a load of steaming dogshit the man talks.


I thought what he was actually doing was playing "gramophone record" as it is called in assertiveness training.

Just keep repeating what you think and what you want. Eventually it is accepted by your interlocutors - you hope.
(sort of like Trump lite you might almost say)


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 19, 2017)

CH1 said:


> I thought what he was actually doing was playing "gramophone record" as it is called in assertiveness training.
> 
> Just keep repeating what you think and what you want. Eventually it is accepted by your interlocutors - you hope.
> (sort of like Trump lite you might almost say)



A "Neurolinguistic Programming" technique, beloved of politicians and other single-celled creatures like slime moulds.


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2017)

One year on: 












In photos: The closed Carnegie Library – one year on


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2017)

Some more pics: 





















Carnegie Library – after the protest. Photos of the messages left outside the closed library


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2017)

There's a public meeting on May 2nd 
Lambeth Library campaigners call public meeting on May 2nd to organise further action


----------



## editor (May 3, 2017)

Report from the meeting. Good to see Rachel doing what councillors are supposed to do. Shame on the rest of them. 






Lambeth library update: Lambeth library campaigners rally against Lambeth council at lively public meeting


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 5, 2017)

editor said:


> Report from the meeting. Good to see Rachel doing what councillors are supposed to do. Shame on the rest of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A swodge of the other Councillors (about a Baker's Dozen of them) were over at Bolney Meadow Community Centre in SW8, at the council's "Oversight & Scrutiny committee" meeting (the decision to demolish Central Hill estate, and the decision to amend the council's "Key Guarantees" to residents of "regeneration" estates, were "called in" by Tory Cllr Tim Briggs).  Needless to say, they all acted like worthless fucks, and dtuck two fingers up to democracy.


----------



## editor (May 18, 2017)

I've only just seen this - it's over a year old - but it's anything but democracy in action


----------



## teuchter (Jul 21, 2017)

Through the letterbox this morning


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2017)

*Some petty posts removed (mine included) because this is an important subject and not something that should be disrupted by tedious beef.


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2017)

Update: "Residents are furious as the Council tells them they will spend £2m to dig up the building and further outraged as Lambeth Labour gives public library building to their friends".

Defend the 10 – Campaigning for Lambeth’s Libraries


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2017)

More here: Lambeth Council refuses to listen to Carnegie Library concerns as basement cost doubles to over £1m


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 27, 2017)

editor said:


> More here: Lambeth Council refuses to listen to Carnegie Library concerns as basement cost doubles to over £1m



What is of concern to me is if any of the surplus money that GLL/ Lambeth get from the existing Leisure centres is being diverted to this project. 

This from the pdf linked in the Buzz article:



> The total cost of the contract award is £1,255,130.07. The funding for this award is comprised of £2m of Capital
> Receipts and £1m from the joint proceeds of the profit share agreement between LBL & GLL via the councils
> Leisure Contract. The agreement with GLL for this is still pending and is required for the full delivery of the
> project, but there is sufficient funding from Capital Receipts to cover the value of this particular award.



I understand that the bookish gym will be part of the existing contract that GLL have with the Council. Council will extend the existing contract to include the bookish gyms. Rather than set up a separate contract.

I read the above paragraph as saying money from the surplus will be used. But concerning as imo any surplus the existing Leisure centres name should not be used in this way. 

The bookish gyms are a new business venture. It's not gaurenteed it will break even or make a profit in the immediate future.As with all new business there are risks attached. Imo there should be separate contract for the bookish gyms. To insulate existing Leisure centres from risk.

Already the works on basement costs have risen.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 27, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> The bookish gyms are a new business venture. It's not gaurenteed it will break even or make a profit in the immediate future.As with all new business there are risks attached.



All this was pointed out in objections at the planning hearing - and is relevant to planning policy. But was ignored by the committee.


----------



## brixtonblade (Jul 28, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> What is of concern to me is if any of the surplus money that GLL/ Lambeth get from the existing Leisure centres is being diverted to this project.
> 
> This from the pdf linked in the Buzz article:
> 
> ...


Yes. Leisure centre funds should be used to guarantee the rec and for genuine sports/activity spending and not underwriting this daft idea


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 28, 2017)

brixtonblade said:


> Yes. Leisure centre funds should be used to guarantee the rec and for genuine sports/activity spending and not underwriting this daft idea



One reason why it was decided to extend the existing contract is that if new contract was set up it would have to go out to competitive tendering.

This way means GLL have no competition.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 31, 2017)

Carnegie Asset Transfer Announced

"Lambeth Council has announced the transfer of Carnegie Library to the "Carnegie Community Trust" (CCT), a small group of 5 trustees which Lambeth originally initiated in 2012. The CCT's plans for the library have not been published or discussed with the community. In contrast, the other bidder, the CLA (Carnegie Library Association), has published its plans to re-establish the library and community facilities, has engaged widely with the community, and has an elected and diverse board, which includes representatives of library user groups."


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 31, 2017)

snowy_again said:


> Carnegie Asset Transfer Announced
> 
> "Lambeth Council has announced the transfer of Carnegie Library to the "Carnegie Community Trust" (CCT), a small group of 5 trustees which Lambeth originally initiated in 2012. The CCT's plans for the library have not been published or discussed with the community. In contrast, the other bidder, the CLA (Carnegie Library Association), has published its plans to re-establish the library and community facilities, has engaged widely with the community, and has an elected and diverse board, which includes representatives of library user groups."



Who are the Carnegie community trust?. Ive googled name and can't find a website. I can find one for the Friends of Carnegie.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 1, 2017)

OPINION – WHEN DID CARNEGIE COMMUNITY TRUST KNOW THEY’D GOT THE LIBRARY?

Another view.

The trust is a creature of the Council.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Aug 1, 2017)

I got this in a Ruskin Park email

In other local news, the Carnegie Community Trust (CCT) has been selected as the preferred bidder for the asset transfer of the Carnegie Library building. The trust will now be negotiating terms with Lambeth Council and is keen to engage the community in its plans to get the building open, with a library. They plan to welcome back former users and extend an invitation to new and different groups and activities. As an immediate neighbour to Ruskin Park, we hope to develop a strong relationship with the trust around health, wellbeing and physical fitness for the whole community. For regular communications from the Carnegie Community Trust you can visit www.carnegiehernehill.org.uk and subscribe to email updates through *getinvolved@carnegiehernehill.org.uk*


----------



## CH1 (Aug 1, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Who are the Carnegie community trust?. Ive googled name and can't find a website. I can find one for the Friends of Carnegie.


AFAIK two of the Trustees are Stephen Whalley (former leader of the council in 1994) and Fred Taggart (one of his councillors). I think they are both Herne Hill ward residents - but not aware of their policies on libraries. I guess these are the people you have to thank for regenerating the Ritzy if you come to think of it.

Fred Taggart addressed a meeting of LJAG once and I think could be described as "gobby" or "self-opinionated" depending on how you view monomainia. From my recollection LJAG decided not to get invovled with this trust (this was back in 2014 - they've been around a while).


----------



## CH1 (Aug 1, 2017)

Gramsci - more information here.

Don't know if this as been posted before, but it comes form an earlier Friends of Carnegie document directed to councillors when the Friends group were bidding as a more suitable alternative to the "Community Trust" 

Possibly putting this in a bid document did not help - given the way local politics works in Lambeth, on extreme party loyalty lines (notwithstanding there is no opposition to speak of).

*The Shadow Trust Board is a band of eight people. At least five are local Labour activists. They are:
 Fred Taggart, former councillor
 Carol Boucher, former councillor
 Stephen Whaley, former council leader
 Helen Schofield, Stephen's partner in life
 Jack Holborn, current councillor
They work in close cooperation with the Cabinet Member, Cllr Jane Edbrooke.*
http://friendsofcarnegielibrary.org.uk/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/For-Councillors-1.pdf

If you ask me this whole affair has been an "inside job" from an early stage, as in most regenerations. The community trust aspect enables retired councillors with the regeneration bug to pursue their interests at parish level - and attract funding from other agencies such as the Princes Trust, JP Morgan etc etc by claiming to be benefiting the young, the old, the poor, the Black and Uncle Tom Cobley and all.

Since this is now apparently a done deal (unless someone is going to organise a Legal Challenge) I think I shall be asking them to accept 60+ and Freedom passes for free use of exercise equipment - or risk a referral to the Equalities Commission for Gerontophobia.


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2017)

Cllr Sonia Winifred, Cabinet Member for Equalities and Culture, responds to campaigners criticisms: 

Lambeth Council reply to criticism from Carnegie Library campaigners – exclusive


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2017)

The campaigners have posted an open letter in response: 
Library campaigners hit back against Lambeth’s claims about the Carnegie library’s future


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 15, 2017)

It has come to a pretty pass that I had to read Brixton Blog's coverage of the story to work out that yesterday's actual news story is that the Carnegie Community Trust (CCT) - dismissed in so many posts here as a group of Labour stooges - have now dramatically fallen out with Lambeth Council.

*Carnegie trust accuses council of ‘political expediency’*


> CCT says Lambeth councillors “seem fixated on getting the library open before next May’s elections”. Although this approach might be politically expedient, “it is ultimately endangering the future of the building and any community project”.



And no, I'm not sighted on which members of which local Labour party branches are responsible for which poison in the "Corbynites v Centrists" battles, in which the fate of the Carnegie unfortunately seems to be yet another proxy battle.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 15, 2017)

lang rabbie said:


> It has come to a pretty pass that I had to read Brixton Blog's coverage of the story to work out that yesterday's actual news story is that the Carnegie Community Trust (CCT) - dismissed in so many posts here as a group of Labour stooges - have now dramatically fallen out with Lambeth Council.
> 
> *Carnegie trust accuses council of ‘political expediency’*
> 
> ...



The letter from Carnegie Trust is dated yesterday. From the letter it says , despite reservations, they went along with the GLL gym. This despite them saying the local community didn't support it.




> In our plans, the excavation of the basement was proposed as necessary in order to provide a sustainable income stream, although our preferred use for it would not have been a gym. This was because our consultation results showed local opposition to this use. But, given Lambeth’s commitment to going ahead with a gym run by GLL, CCT felt that this could be an acceptable compromise given that GLL could be the reliable anchor tenant we were seeking, so ensuring an income stream sufficient to sustain the community building as a whole.



So despite the CCT finding in there own consultation that locals opposed GLL gym the CCT decided that this was acceptable. Now they have cold feet about it.

Given the date of the letter and the continuing opposition to GLL/ Lambeth gym libraries is this letter trying to give CCT street cred? Showing they aren't just stooges of the Council?


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 15, 2017)

I think the killer is that it appears that no one had told CCT that they would get no rent from GLL for five years.  

I would be just a bit pissed off if council officers had failed to mention that small matter when negotiating the asset transfer.


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2017)

lang rabbie said:


> I think the killer is that it appears that no one had told CCT that they would get no rent from GLL for five years.
> 
> I would be just a bit pissed off if council officers had failed to mention that small matter when negotiating the asset transfer.


It's all a giant clusterfuck of incompetence and opportunism and now Lambeth is enjoying a pincer movement of dissent:

Library campaigners hit back against Lambeth’s claims about the Carnegie library’s future
An Open Letter to Councillor Sonia Winifred | Carnegie Herne Hill


----------



## CH1 (Aug 16, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> So despite the CCT finding in there own consultation that locals opposed GLL gym the CCT decided that this was acceptable. Now they have cold feet about it.


There seems to be an implication that the Trust would allow GLL to use the basement rent free for 5 years.
Might this not be against charity law?


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2017)

This is tonight. Please come along if you can.

Library campaigners to lead candle-lit procession to the closed Carnegie Library tonight, 31st August


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2017)

Good turnout tonight. 
















In photos: Carnegie Library campaigners stage candelit procession in south London, Thurs 31st Aug


----------



## CH1 (Sep 13, 2017)

Got into a conversation yesterday with a Lambeth Labour councillor in a pub in Clapham (as one does).
He and his friend were delightful - but what struck me (since I initiated the conversation by making a challenging remark about the libraries) was that the councillor is a true believer in the GLL deal. No ifs, no buts. Almost like a vicar running the Alpha course.

I'm wondering what can be done now - except wait and see what happens. I don't see any change from the current councillors - short of Momentum engineering mass de-selections. Even then what is Momentum's policy on libraries?

It appears from what has been said in postings above that the current Labour council's policy on Carnegie is to get in so deep to the GLL transfer and building work that it is impossible to cancel. Back in 1992 that type of reckless behaviour might have been referred to as "corruption".


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2017)

Fucking disgraceful 

Lambeth Council spends almost £200,000 on ‘security’ for the closed Carnegie and Minet libraries


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2017)

Here's how the library looks now:

















Lambeth’s shame: photos of the still-closed Carnegie Library, November 2017


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2017)

Cllr Andy Wilson insists that locals wanted the gym in the Carengie


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2017)

He's swallowed the BS whole:


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 20, 2017)

editor said:


> He's swallowed the BS whole:




You put a good question. I took part in the consultation on the future of "cultural services 2020".

At no point were people asked about gym/ libraries.

This is good reason why Lambeth shouldn't become the Mayor's "Borough of Culture".


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 21, 2017)

editor said:


> Cllr Andy Wilson insists that locals wanted the gym in the Carengie




Andy Wilson - deluded twat.


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2017)

Well, this is a nice and cosy deal 

Greenwich Leisure Ltd  will get Carnegie Library rent free for four years as Lambeth Council finalises plans for book-ish gym


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 22, 2017)

editor said:


> Well, this is a nice and cosy deal
> 
> Greenwich Leisure Ltd  will get Carnegie Library rent free for four years as Lambeth Council finalises plans for book-ish gym



Who makes these deals?

Question:  Cllr Wilson mentions "countless canvassing sessions" re: Carnegie.  Why would a Cllr for Larkhall be canvassing Herne fucking Hill?


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2017)

Sigh...


----------



## teuchter (Jan 18, 2018)

Latest in the letterbox leaflet parade


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2018)

Update on Buzz: 
Lambeth Council to ‘re-open’ Carnegie Library in the Spring. Well, sort of…


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2018)

It's as bad as we all feared 

Lambeth Council confirms job specs for GLL book-ish gym staff as Carnegie ‘Library’ prepares to re-open


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2018)

Good work UNISON!

UNISON advises members not to work at the Carnegie Library when it reopens on 15 February


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2018)

Protest this Thursday as private gym with some books opens: 
Community protest as unwanted book-ish gym opens in Carnegie library, Thurs 15th Feb


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2018)

The cod-library opened yesterday 



> *YOUR HANDY GUIDE TO TODAY's "RE-OPENING" OF CARNEGIE LIBRARY, HERNE HILL*
> 
> 
> STORY SO FAR
> ...


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 16, 2018)

Did it stay open after the H&S and equalities act challenges? Not clear from twitter etc.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 16, 2018)

Read the recent posts here. I'm none the wiser about what GLL/ Council see as the end result. I don't mean a criticism of the posts or Brixton Buzz articles. It's the relationship between GLL and Council that I find concerning.

GLL run library services in other boroughs. I am wondering if them providing "customer care assistant" is step towards them starting take over library services? I can see why Unison is saying that the customer care assistant jobs are really librarian jobs and should be covered by TUPE arrangements.

I also cannot see how the Carnegie Community Trust will work in conjunction with GLL gym and GLL "customer care assistant".

I do know that the Council hasn't set up separate contract with GLL to run the gym/ library. It's doing it, somehow under the existing Leisure contract that GLL has to run the existing Leisure centres.

The whole process has not been transparent. Discussions between senior officers and GLL have only been brought to light through the People's Audit and FOI request.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 17, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> I do know that the Council hasn't set up separate contract with GLL to run the gym/ library. It's doing it, somehow under the existing Leisure contract that GLL has to run the existing Leisure centres.


There were a couple of "Better" staff around at the reopening of the Carnegie on Thursday. The same two who were a my doctors surgery patients meeting before Christmas saying how exercise was good for you but were unable to say how much it would cost as everyone's exercise plan is different.

They are obviously very versatile at customer relations situations - and with the capability to be obscure, maybe a job promoting Dual fuel plans or internet packages in Camberwell shopping centre beckons?


----------



## teuchter (Feb 17, 2018)

Letterbox today


----------



## CH1 (Feb 17, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Letterbox today
> View attachment 127684


Do you think Helen Hayes likes what is being done to the Carnegie Library?


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2018)

Max pwnage 

LAMBETHWATCH – AUTHOR SLAMS LAMBETH LABOUR’S “SHEER GALL” OVER LIBRARY LEAFLET……


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2018)

Support Carnegie Library!  Reinstate Our Library Service demo at Carnegie, Tues 3rd April


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2018)

Who the fuck do Lambeth Labour think they're kidding with this bullshit?


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2018)

And in the real world...


----------



## teuchter (Apr 17, 2018)

Some photos of the current arrangement at the library. I did go into the main room but didn't want to take photos with people in there. Staff seemed to amount to two security men, plus the two-hours-a-day librarian (although with no librarian desk as such that I could see, it wasn't very obvious who the libararian is). There was a scattering of people in there using it, including a few schoolkids. The door to the reading garden is blocked off with bookshelves.








The steel frame of the new reception / entrance seems to be up. The hoardings are carefully constructed to ensure no holes to look through and see what has happened to the ex-reading garden area.



It's true as far as I can see that there's no level access at the moment. So if you can't get up the steps, you aren't getting in.


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2018)

Meeting tomorrow: Saving the Carnegie Library public meeting, 7pm, Weds 25th Apr


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2018)

This is insane Lambeth Council wants to spend an extra £1M+ on the Carnegie book-ish gym at Herne Hill


----------



## brixtonblade (Jun 8, 2018)

editor said:


> This is insane Lambeth Council wants to spend an extra £1M+ on the Carnegie book-ish gym at Herne Hill


It's a disgrace


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 11, 2018)

editor said:


> This is insane Lambeth Council wants to spend an extra £1M+ on the Carnegie book-ish gym at Herne Hill


  I had a look at the pdf " contract award"

This came up:




> 1.5 The total cost of redeveloping Carnegie Library, including both Phase 1 and 2, is projected at £2.8m.
> The funding for this award is comprised of £2m of Capital Receipts and £800,000 from the joint
> proceeds of the profit share agreement between LB Lambeth and Greenwich Leisure Ltd (GLL) via
> the Council's Leisure Contract.



The reference to the profit share via Council Leisure Contact is about the existing leisure contract.

GLL/ Better have a leisure contract with Lambeth to run the existing leisure centres like Brixton Rec.

Apart from Ferndale the rest of the leisure centres like the Rec make a surplus. Council officers normally call it surplus. Hear they call it profit share. As though it's like private company. 

So my reading of the pdf is that that some of the surplus from existing leisure centres is being diverted to the gym library experiment.

This has been done with no consultation with existing users of leisure centres. This surplus / profit whatever you want to call it is from all the membership fees paid by users. And it isn't that cheap. 

Money should not be diverted in this way. (£ 800 000). It should be invested in existing centres.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 11, 2018)

From what I have been told at meetings the gym library at Carnegie is being done under the existing leisure contract Lambeth has with GLL/Better.

I don't understand how they can expand and alter contract to do this. But they have. The gym library at Carnegie isn't under its own contract.

Officers are starting to have to cozy relationship with GLL. Officers should be stringently holding GLL to high standards of service.

My recent impression at meetings is that when GLL are questioned over service quality officers don't take critical stance towards GLL.


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 19, 2018)

Community spaces sold off ‘on a massive scale’ for private use, finds report

Relevant report on the sell off of public assets. From hunting out the original link, it looks like it's from locality:

https://locality.org.uk/wp-content/uploads/2018/06/The-Great-British-Sell-Off-FINAL.pdf


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2018)

Meeting on Saturday: Lambeth’s Libraries – What Future? Public meeting in Brixton, Sat 8th Sept, 2pm


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2018)

Here's the new opening hours. Note the pathetic amount of cover provided by library staff.


----------



## BusLanes (Sep 9, 2018)

Anyone go to the meeting yesterday? Anything useful come out of it?


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2018)

latest update: Book-ish Gyms declared a success by Labour Cabinet member as Lambeth Green party calls for a re-think


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2018)

Council lobby this Wednesday

Activists to lobby full Lambeth Council meeting with the message, ‘Libraries need librarians!’ – Weds 10th Oct, 6.30pm


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 8, 2018)

libraries need librarians more than councils need councillors.


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2018)

Getting more and more farcical

Carnegie Trust given Lottery grant to help take control of Carnegie Library in Herne Hill


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 26, 2018)

Someone should complain to HLF about that...


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 26, 2018)

I'm assuming Heritage Lottery looked at application carefully.

This would have been why Carnegie Trust applied. From reasons for this fund in link below.



> Prepare to take on new responsibility for heritage, such as through community asset transfer



Heritage Lottery Fund launches new £8million resilience programme | Heritage Lottery Fund


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2018)

Damning update: 



> *“CULTURE 2020 A FINANCIAL DISASTER” – Defend the Ten*
> 
> This column of figures provides a partial estimate of the EXTRA costs brought by Culture2020.
> 
> ...



“CULTURE 2020 A FINANCIAL DISASTER” – Defend the Ten


----------



## teuchter (Aug 18, 2019)

Here is the latest on the library. I remain confused about what each organisation is and what its responsibilities are. Friends of Carnegie are the non lambeth ones, right? They announce an increase in opening hours but there's no detail on how this has come about. Have extra funds become available somehow?


----------

